# A-Z of Bands #3



## Drabdr

A continuation from this thread:

http://forums.techguy.org/thread-games-arcade-discussion/951397-z-bands-2-a.html

It's quite simple, just post names of bands alphabetically Solo artists are also allowed!


----------



## Gr3iz

Last entry was:
N - Neil Young And Crazy Horse


----------



## dotty999

O - Osmonds

thanks Brad!


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Patti Smith Group


----------



## Spandexer

Q - Quarterflash


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Roxy Music


----------



## dotty999

S = Sweet


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Thunderclap Newman


----------



## Spandexer

U - Uniklubi


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Vanilla Fudge


----------



## dotty999

W - Who


----------



## Gr3iz

X - xtc


----------



## Spandexer

Y - Yellowcard


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## dotty999

A - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Blondie


----------



## dotty999

C - Coldplay


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Dave Clark Five


----------



## dotty999

E - Eagles

another of my favourites!


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Foghat

My favorite!


----------



## Spandexer

G - Gravity Kills

Not my favorite, but good.


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Head East


----------



## 2twenty2

I - Iron Butterfly


----------



## Gr3iz

J - J. Geils Band


----------



## dotty999

K = Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Leon Russell & Friends


----------



## dotty999

M - Moody Blues


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## Spandexer

O - Oakenfold


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Platters, The


----------



## dotty999

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Rare Earth


----------



## Spandexer

S - Sister Machine Gun


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Twisted (SMF) Sister


----------



## Spandexer

U - ub40


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Van Halen


----------



## dotty999

W - Who


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xscape


----------



## HOBOcs

Y - Yes


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zombies

Hey Jim!


----------



## Spandexer

A - Anthrax


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Box Tops, The


----------



## Spandexer

C - Cirrus


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Delaney & Bonnie & Friends


----------



## dotty999

E - Eagles


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Foreigner


----------



## Spandexer

G - gzr


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Hall & Oates


----------



## dotty999

I - Inkspots


----------



## Gr3iz

J - James Gang


----------



## dotty999

K - Kiss


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Leo Kottke


----------



## dotty999

M - Move


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nazareth


----------



## Spandexer

O - Orbital


----------



## Gr3iz

P - pink floyd

By: Megan


----------



## Spandexer

Q - Queensryche


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Rush


----------



## dotty999

S - Spinners


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Thin Lizzy


----------



## Spandexer

U - Untouchables, The


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Ventures, The


----------



## dotty999

W - Westlife


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xscape


----------



## Spandexer

Y - Youth Brigade


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zebra


----------



## Spandexer

A - Afrika Bambaataa


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Bill Hailey & The Comets


----------



## dotty999

C - Cream


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Doobie Brothers


----------



## dotty999

E - Eagles


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Frankie Avalon


----------



## Spandexer

G - gzr


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Head East


----------



## Spandexer

I - Immortals, The


----------



## Gr3iz

J - John Mayall & The Bluesbreakers


----------



## dotty999

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Led Zeppelin


----------



## dotty999

M - Mavericks


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nice


----------



## Spandexer

O - Oingo Boingo


----------



## dotty999

P - Police


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quicksilver Messenger Service


----------



## dotty999

R - Rolling Stones


----------



## Spandexer

S - Sister Machine Gun


----------



## HOBOcs

T - Triumph


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Uriah Heep


----------



## Spandexer

V - Vertical Horizon


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Who


----------



## Spandexer

X - Xenosis


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Young Rascals


----------



## Spandexer

Z - Zeromancer

Norwegian industrial rock!


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Allman Brothers Band


----------



## HOBOcs

B - Buffalo Springfield


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Cat Mother And The All Night Newsboys


----------



## Spandexer

D - Deee-lite


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Duane Allman


----------



## Spandexer

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Doh!

E - Electric Flag


----------



## Spandexer

F - Freddie Goes to Hollywood


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Spandexer

H - Hiroshima


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Ink Spots, The


----------



## Spandexer

J - Juno Reactor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kansas


----------



## Spandexer

L - Libra Presents Taylor


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Manfred Mann's Earth Band


----------



## Spandexer

N - Napalm Death


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Orion The Hunter


----------



## Spandexer

P - Psykosonik


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quarterflash


----------



## Spandexer

R - Rammstein


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Status Quo


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Three Dog Night


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Ultravox


----------



## Spandexer

V - Violent Femmes


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Warren Zevon


----------



## Spandexer

X - X-Caliber


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yardbirds


----------



## Spandexer

Z - Zanity


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Argent


----------



## Spandexer

B - Bile


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Crosby, Still, Nash & Young


----------



## HOBOcs

D - Doors


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Electric Prunes, The


----------



## Spandexer

F - Filter


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Grateful Dead


----------



## Spandexer

H - Human League


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Iron Butterfly


----------



## Spandexer

J - J. Geils Band


----------



## Gr3iz

K - King Crimson


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Limp Bizkit


----------



## HOBOcs

M - Moody Blues


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nice


----------



## Spandexer

O - Orbital


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Question Mark and the Mysterions


----------



## Spandexer

Ju forgot the P, eh?

P - Petra


----------



## Gr3iz

Ooops! If I'm going to forget one, I'd rather forget the X! ;-)

R - Rush


----------



## Spandexer

Ain't it the truth!

S - Shaun Imrei


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Trapeze


----------



## Spandexer

U.n.k.l.e.


----------



## Gr3iz

As in "The Man From ..."? ;-)

V - Van Halen


----------



## Spandexer

I'm too young for that show!
U.N.K.L.E. as in the music from this cool game vid... : )





W - War


----------



## Gr3iz

Kids today ... ;-)

Again with the 'X'!

X - Xscape


----------



## Spandexer

Y - Yoko Ono/Plastic Ono Band


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## Spandexer

A - Aerosmith


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Big A$$ Truck


----------



## Spandexer

C - Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Dave Mason


----------



## Spandexer

E - elo


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Foghat


----------



## Spandexer

G - George Clinton


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Head East


----------



## Spandexer

I - Immortals, The


----------



## Gr3iz

J - James Gang


----------



## Spandexer

K - kmfdm


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Lennon Sisters


----------



## Spandexer

M - Mutha's Day Out


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nazareth


----------



## Spandexer

O - Outkast


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Procol Harum


----------



## Spandexer

Q - Quiet Riot


----------



## Gr3iz

R - REO Speedwagon


----------



## Spandexer

S - Scooter


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Ten Years After


----------



## Spandexer

U - Utah Saints


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Van Morrison


----------



## dotty999

W - Westlife


----------



## Gr3iz

X - xtc


----------



## Spandexer

Y - Yes


----------



## dotty999

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## Gr3iz

A - America


----------



## dotty999

B - Byrds


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## Spandexer

D - Deftones


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## Spandexer

F - Face to Face


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Glenn Campbell


----------



## Spandexer

H - Hive


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Iron Butterfly


----------



## dotty999

J - Jam


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kansas


----------



## Spandexer

L - Lunatic Calm


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Mott the Hoople


----------



## dotty999

N - New Seekers


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Outlaws


----------



## dotty999

P - Police


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quarterflash


----------



## HOBOcs

R - Rare Earth


----------



## dotty999

S - Searchers


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Thin Lizzy


----------



## dotty999

U - Uriah Heep


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Van Halen


----------



## dotty999

W - Wham


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xscape


----------



## dotty999

Y - Yardbirds


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## dotty999

A - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## dotty999

C - Cream


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Dave Clark Five


----------



## dotty999

E - Eagles


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Foghat

You played your favorite, so I played mine ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

G - Genesis

yep and another one!


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Humble Pie

Ditto!


----------



## dotty999

I - Inkspots


----------



## Gr3iz

J - John Mayall & the Bluesbreakers


----------



## dotty999

K - Kiss


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Little Feat


----------



## dotty999

M - Mud


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nazareth


----------



## dotty999

O - O'Jays


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Pretenders


----------



## dotty999

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Rare Earth


----------



## dotty999

S - Searchers


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Trapeze


----------



## dotty999

U - Ultravox


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Vanilla Fudge


----------



## dotty999

W - Whitesnake


----------



## Gr3iz

X - xtc


----------



## dotty999

Y - Yardbirds


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zombies, The


----------



## dotty999

A - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Bachman-Turner Overdrive


----------



## dotty999

C - Cream


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Delaney & Bonnie & Friends


----------



## dotty999

E - Eagles


----------



## Gr3iz

Fred Waring and the Pennsylvanians


----------



## dotty999

G - Genesis


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Head East


----------



## 2twenty2

I - Iron Maiden


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Jerry Garcia Band


----------



## dotty999

K - Kiss


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Little River Band


----------



## dotty999

M - Mavericks


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nice


----------



## dotty999

O - O'Jays


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Prince


----------



## dotty999

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Robin Trower


----------



## dotty999

S - Searchers


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Ten Years After


----------



## dotty999

U - Ultravox


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Velvet Underground


----------



## dotty999

W - Who


----------



## Gr3iz

X - xtc


----------



## dotty999

Y - YellowRiverBand


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zevon, Warren


----------



## dotty999

A - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## dotty999

C - Cream


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Deep Purple


----------



## dotty999

E - Eagles


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Flying Burrito Brothers, The


----------



## dotty999

G - Genesis


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Head East


----------



## dotty999

I - Inkspots


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Janis Joplin


----------



## dotty999

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Led Zeppelin


----------



## dotty999

M - Mavericks


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Neil Young & Crazy Horse


----------



## dotty999

O - Ojays


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Peter, Paul & Mary


----------



## dotty999

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Royal Guardsmen, The


----------



## dotty999

S - Searchers


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Three Dog Night


----------



## dotty999

U - Utah Saints


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Ventures, The


----------



## dotty999

W - Wham


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xscape


----------



## dotty999

Y - Yazoo


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zombies, The


----------



## dotty999

A - Abba


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Badfinger


----------



## dotty999

C - Cream


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Derek & the Dominoes


----------



## dotty999

E - Eagles


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Firm


----------



## dotty999

G - Genesis


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Harry Chapin


----------



## dotty999

I - Imagination


----------



## Gr3iz

J - James Gang


----------



## dotty999

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Led Zeppelin (on right now!)


----------



## dotty999

M - Mavericks


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nazareth


----------



## dotty999

O - O'Jays


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Patti Smith Group


----------



## dotty999

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Rolling Stones


----------



## dotty999

S - Stylistics


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Thunderclap Newman


----------



## dotty999

U - ub40


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Velvet Underground


----------



## dotty999

W - Wham


----------



## Gr3iz

X - xtc


----------



## dotty999

Y - Yardbirds


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## HOBOcs

A - Association, The


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Band, The

Hey Jim!


----------



## dotty999

C - Cream


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Donovan


----------



## dotty999

E - Eagles


----------



## HOBOcs

F - Fleetwood Mac

Hey Mark, Ms Dotty!!


----------



## dotty999

G - Genesis

Hi Jim!


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Heart

Hey Jim!


----------



## dotty999

I - Iron Maiden


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Jimi Hendrix Experience 

Listening to some JH right now!


----------



## dotty999

K - Kiss

I'm watching trashy american movie!


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Little Feat

There are a multitude to choose from! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

M - Moody Blues

all day long!


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nice


----------



## dotty999

O - O'Jays


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Pink Floyd


----------



## dotty999

Q - Queen


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Reo Speedwagon


----------



## dotty999

S - Searchers


----------



## Gr3iz

T - T-Rex


----------



## dotty999

U - Ultravox


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Van Halen


----------



## dotty999

W - Westlife


----------



## Gr3iz

X - XScape


----------



## dotty999

Y - YellowRiverBand


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zevon, Warren


----------



## dotty999

A - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Buffalo Springfield


----------



## dotty999

C - Commodores


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Doors


----------



## dotty999

E - Easybeats


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Fairport Convention


----------



## dotty999

G - Genesis


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Herb Alpert & the Tijuana Brass


----------



## dotty999

I - Isley Brothers


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Jerry Garcia Band


----------



## dotty999

K - Kiss


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Little Feat


----------



## dotty999

M - Marmalade


----------



## Gr3iz

N - New Riders of the Purple Sage


----------



## dotty999

O - Osmonds


----------



## HOBOcs

P - Pink Floyd


----------



## dotty999

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - REO Speedwagon


----------



## dotty999

S - Searchers


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Tin House


----------



## dotty999

U - Undertones


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Velvet Underground


----------



## dotty999

W - Whitesnake


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-treme


----------



## dotty999

Y - Youngbloods


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zombies


----------



## dotty999

A - A-Ha


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Beach Boys


----------



## dotty999

C - Communards


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Dixie Chicks


----------



## dotty999

E - Easybeats


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Fred Waring and the Pennsylvanians


----------



## dotty999

G - Girls Aloud


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Harry Chapin


----------



## dotty999

I - Incubus


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Jefferson Starship


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kinks, The


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Leo Kottke


----------



## dotty999

M - Move


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nazz


----------



## dotty999

O - Oasis


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Pink


----------



## dotty999

Q - Quarterflash


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Rascals


----------



## dotty999

S - Sweet


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Twisted Sister


----------



## HOBOcs

U - Uriah Heep


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Vanilla Fudge


----------



## dotty999

A - Aerosmith


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Blood Rock


----------



## HOBOcs

C - Cale, J.J.


----------



## dotty999

D - Drifters


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## dotty999

F - Free


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## dotty999

H = Holloways


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Iron Butterfly


----------



## dotty999

J - Jam


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kansas


----------



## dotty999

L - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Montrose


----------



## dotty999

N - New Order


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Outlaws


----------



## dotty999

P - Pretenders


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quicksilver Messenger Service


----------



## dotty999

R - Ronettes


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Sir Lord Baltimore


----------



## dotty999

T - Troggs


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Uriah Heep


----------



## dotty999

V - Verve


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Wishbone Ash


----------



## dotty999

X = Xtc


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Youngbloods


----------



## dotty999

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Animals, The


----------



## dotty999

B - Byrds


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## dotty999

D - Dexys Midnight Runners


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Edgar Winter's White Trash


----------



## dotty999

F - Free


----------



## Gr3iz

G - George Thorogood & The Delaware Destroyers


----------



## dotty999

H - Humble Pie


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Iron Maiden


----------



## dotty999

J - Jam


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kinks


----------



## dotty999

L - Lynyrd Skynrd


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Megadeath


----------



## dotty999

N - Nirvana


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Otis Rush


----------



## dotty999

P - Pretenders


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Queensryche


----------



## dotty999

R - Rolling Stones


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Savoy Brown


----------



## dotty999

T - Troggs


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Ultimate Spinach


----------



## dotty999

V - Van Halen


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Wishbone Ash


----------



## dotty999

Z - Zombies


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Alvin Lee & Company


----------



## dotty999

B - Backstreet Boys


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## dotty999

D - Dubliners


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Emerson Lake and Palmer


----------



## dotty999

F - Foundations


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Gryphon


----------



## dotty999

H - Herman's Hermits


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Icarus


----------



## dotty999

J - Jam


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kinks, The


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## HOBOcs

M - Moody Blues


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nice

Hey Jim!


----------



## dotty999

O - O'Jays


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Pretenders


----------



## dotty999

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Rascals


----------



## dotty999

S - Searchers


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Three Dog Night


----------



## dotty999

U - Undertones


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Velvet Underground


----------



## dotty999

W - Whitesnake


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xscape


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yardbirds, The


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zombies, The

Hey Knucklehead!


----------



## 2twenty2

A - ac/dc


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Big Star


----------



## dotty999

C - Cream


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Doobie Brothers


----------



## dotty999

E - elo


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Foghat


----------



## dotty999

G - Genesis


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Hamilton, Joe Frank & Reynolds


----------



## dotty999

I - Inxs


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Jay & the Americans


----------



## dotty999

K - Kinks


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Lady GaGa


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Manfred Mann's EarthBand


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Gr3iz

O - outlaws


----------



## dotty999

P - Pretenders


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Question Mark & the Mysterions


----------



## dotty999

R - Rosetta Stone


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Sir Lord Baltimore


----------



## dotty999

T - Tremeloes


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Uriah Heep


----------



## dotty999

V - Vipers


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Wham!


----------



## dotty999

X - Xscape


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Young, Neil


----------



## dotty999

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Aerosmith


----------



## dotty999

B - Byrds


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Cat Stevens


----------



## dotty999

D - Drifters


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Everly Brothers


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Foo Fighters


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Georgia Satellites


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## dotty999

I - Inkspots


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Jo Jo Gunne


----------



## dotty999

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Little Feat


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Matchbox Twenty


----------



## dotty999

N - New Order


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Orion the Hunter


----------



## dotty999

P - Police


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quicksilver Messenger Service


----------



## dotty999

R - Rolling Stones


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Spirit


----------



## dotty999

T - Troggs


----------



## Gr3iz

U - ufo


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Villebillies, The


----------



## dotty999

W - Westlife


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xscape


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yes


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zebra


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Alice In Chains


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Bill Haley and the Comets


----------



## dotty999

C - Cream


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Dr. Hook & the Medicine Show


----------



## dotty999

E - Eagles


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Flying Burrito Brothers


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Grateful Dead


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Head East


----------



## dotty999

I - Inkspots


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Jimi Hendrix' Experience


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kinks, The


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Lou Reed


----------



## dotty999

M - Move


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nice


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Oasis


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Paul McCartney & Wings


----------



## dotty999

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Righteous Brothers


----------



## dotty999

S - Searchers


----------



## Gr3iz

T - The Troggs


----------



## dotty999

U - Undertones


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Van Halen


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Weezer


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xscape


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yardbirds, The


----------



## dotty999

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Alice In Chains


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Band, The


----------



## dotty999

C - Cream


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Delaney & Bonnie & Friends


----------



## dotty999

E - Eagles


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Foghat


----------



## dotty999

G - Genesis


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Humble Pie


----------



## dotty999

I - Inkspots


----------



## Gr3iz

J - James Gang


----------



## dotty999

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Leon Russell


----------



## dotty999

M - Marmalade


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Neil Young & Crazy Horse


----------



## dotty999

O - Osmonds


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Pink Floyd


----------



## dotty999

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Royal Guardsmen, The


----------



## dotty999

S - Searchers


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Three Dog Night


----------



## dotty999

U - Undertones


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Velvet Underground


----------



## dotty999

W - Who


----------



## Gr3iz

X - xtc


----------



## frapper

Y - Yardbirds


----------



## dotty999

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Allman Brothers Band


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Blue Rodeo


----------



## dotty999

C - Cream


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Doors (listening to them right now)


----------



## dotty999

E - elo


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Fairport Convention


----------



## dotty999

G - Genesis


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Heart


----------



## dotty999

I - Inkspots


----------



## Gr3iz

J - J. Geils Band


----------



## dotty999

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Loverboy


----------



## dotty999

M - Move


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nazareth


----------



## HOBOcs

O - Otis Redding

_I'm just sittin' on the dock of the bay ....wastin' time_


----------



## dotty999

P - Police


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quicksilver Messenger Service


----------



## dotty999

R - Rolling Stones


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Spinal Tap


----------



## dotty999

T - Troggs


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Ultimate Spinach


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Van Halen


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Who


----------



## dotty999

X - Xscape


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yardbirds, The


----------



## dotty999

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## Gr3iz

A - April Wine


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Black Sabath


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Cat Mother & the All Night Newsboys


----------



## dotty999

D - Doors


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Emerson Lake & Palmer


----------



## dotty999

F - Free


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Georgia Satellites


----------



## coffeeperson

H - Haagen Dazs


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Iron Butterfly


----------



## dotty999

J - Jam


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kansas


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Linkin Park


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Mountain


----------



## dotty999

N - New Order


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Orion the Hunter


----------



## dotty999

P - Pretenders


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Queen


----------



## dotty999

R - Ronettes


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Savoy Brown


----------



## dotty999

T - Troggs


----------



## Gr3iz

U - ufo


----------



## coffeeperson

V - Van Halen


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Willie Nelson


----------



## dotty999

X - Xscape


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yardbirds, The


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zombies, The


----------



## dotty999

A - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Bob Seger & the Silver Bullet Band


----------



## dotty999

C - Cream


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Delaney & Bonnie & Friends


----------



## dotty999

E - Eagles


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Foreigner


----------



## dotty999

G - Genesis


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Hollies, The


----------



## dotty999

I - Inkspots


----------



## 2twenty2

Jefferson Airplane


----------



## dotty999

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Little Feat


----------



## dotty999

M - Moody Blues


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Neil Diamond


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Osmonds, The


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Patti Smith Group, The


----------



## dotty999

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Rush


----------



## dotty999

Searchers


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Tin House


----------



## dotty999

U - Undertones


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Ventures, The


----------



## dotty999

W - Westlife


----------



## Gr3iz

X - xtc


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yes


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zevon, Warren


----------



## dotty999

A - Animals


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Bobby Vinton


----------



## dotty999

C -Cream


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Doors


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Eurythmics


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Fred Waring & the Pennsylvanians


----------



## dotty999

G - Genesis


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Holy Modal Rounders


----------



## dotty999

I - Isley Brothers


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Jackson 5, The


----------



## dotty999

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Led Zeppelin


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Mamas and the papas


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nazz, The


----------



## dotty999

O - O'Jays


----------



## humzayunas

p - Panda store


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen


----------



## humzayunas

R - Royal residency


----------



## dotty999

S - Searchers


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Turtles, The


----------



## dotty999

U - Undertones


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Vinton, Bobby


----------



## dotty999

W - Wet Wet Wet


----------



## 2twenty2

X - Xtreme


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Youngbloods


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zombies, The


----------



## dotty999

A - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Beethoven, Ludwig


----------



## dotty999

C - Coldplay


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Dave Clark 5


----------



## dotty999

E - Eagles


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Flaming Lips, The


----------



## HOBOcs

G - Genesis


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Herman's Hermits


----------



## dotty999

I - Iron Maiden


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Janis Joplin


----------



## dotty999

K - Kinks


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## dotty999

M - Move


----------



## Gr3iz

N - New Riders of the Purple Sage


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Oasis


----------



## dotty999

P - Police


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quarterflash


----------



## dotty999

R - Rolling Stones

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Savoy Brown

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## dotty999

T - Temptations


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Ultimate Spinach


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Vinton, Bobby


----------



## dotty999

W - Westlife


----------



## Gr3iz

X - XScape


----------



## dotty999

Yardbyrds


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Alvin Lee


----------



## dotty999

B - Byrds


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## dotty999

D - Drifters


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Electric Flag


----------



## dotty999

F - Free


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Georgia Satellites


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Iron Butterfly


----------



## dotty999

J - Jam


----------



## Gr3iz

K - King Crimson


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Lionel Ritchie


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Montrose


----------



## dotty999

N - New Order


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Outlaws, The


----------



## HOBOcs

P - Pink Floyd


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quicksilver Messenger Service


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Rovers, The


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Steppenwolf


----------



## dotty999

T - Troggs


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Uriah Heep


----------



## 2twenty2

Veer Union, The


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Wishbone Ash


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xtc


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Young Rascals


----------



## HOBOcs

Z - Zappa, Frank


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Alan Parsons Project, The


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Blondie


----------



## dotty999

C - Cream


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Dr. Hook and the Medicine Show


----------



## dotty999

E - Eagles


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Foghat


----------



## dotty999

G - Genesis


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Hanson Brothers, The


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Iron Maiden


----------



## dotty999

J - Jam


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kinks, The


----------



## HOBOcs

L - Lighthouse


----------



## dotty999

M -Move


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Nancy Sinatra


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Otis Redding


----------



## dotty999

P - Police


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Question Mark & the Mysterions


----------



## dotty999

R - Rolling Stones


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Sir Lord Baltimore


----------



## dotty999

T - Troggs


----------



## Gr3iz

U - ufo


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Vulcan Freedom Fighters


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Wings


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xtc


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Young Rascals


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zombies, The


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Angel


----------



## dotty999

B - Boyzone


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Captain Beyond


----------



## dotty999

D - Doors


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Elton John


----------



## dotty999

F - Free


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Hocus Pocus


----------



## dotty999

I - Inkspots


----------



## Gr3iz

J - J. Geils Band


----------



## dotty999

K - Kinks


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Moody Blues


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Nancy Sinatra


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Outlaws, The


----------



## dotty999

P - Pretenders


----------



## HOBOcs

Q - Queen


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Ramones, The


----------



## HOBOcs

S - Supremes, The


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Three Dog Night


----------



## 2twenty2

U - u2


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Velvet Underground


----------



## HOBOcs

W - Winter Group, The Edgar


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xscape


----------



## dotty999

Y - Yardbirds


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Atomic Rooster


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Beasty Boys


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Creedence Clearwater evival


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Donovan


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Electric Prunes, The


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Foggy Hogtown Boys


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## dotty999

H - Honeycombs


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Iguanas, The (the start of Iggy Pop)


----------



## dotty999

J - Judas Priest


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kingsmen


----------



## HOBOcs

L - Little River Band


----------



## dotty999

M - Manfred Mann


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Norman Greenbaum


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Our Lady Peace


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Peter, Paul & Mary


----------



## dotty999

Q - Quarrymen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Rush


----------



## dotty999

S - Searchers


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Talking Heads


----------



## 2twenty2

U - uj3rk5


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Vanilla Fudge


----------



## dotty999

W - Whitesnake


----------



## Gr3iz

X - xtc


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yukon Blonde


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zebra


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Anvil


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Band, The


----------



## dotty999

C - Cream


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Delaney, Bonnie & Friends


----------



## dotty999

E - Eagles


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Foghat


----------



## dotty999

G - Genesis


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Head East


----------



## dotty999

I - Inkspots


----------



## Gr3iz

J - James Gang


----------



## HOBOcs

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Little River Band


----------



## dotty999

M - Manfred Mann


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nazareth


----------



## dotty999

O - OJays


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Pretenders, The


----------



## dotty999

Q - Queen


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Rankin Family, The


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Sly & the Family Stone


----------



## KomputerKid

Ted Nugeant


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Ultimate Spinach


----------



## KomputerKid

V- Van Halen


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Wishbone Ash


----------



## KomputerKid

Xzibet


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yo-Yo Ma


----------



## KomputerKid

Zombie Boy


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Asia


----------



## dotty999

B - Bread


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Cactus


----------



## KomputerKid

Dwight Yokum


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Emerson, Lake & Palmer


----------



## KomputerKid

Foreigner


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Grateful Dead


----------



## KomputerKid

H- Hammer M. C. (hope that isn't cheating)


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Ian Dury 

Not at all.


----------



## KomputerKid

J- Journey


----------



## Gr3iz

K - King Crimson


----------



## KomputerKid

Labyrinth


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Max Webster


----------



## Gr3iz

N - New Riders of the Purple Sage


----------



## KomputerKid

O- Ozzie Osborn


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Peter Frampton


----------



## KomputerKid

Q- Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Rolling Stones


----------



## dotty999

S - Searchers


----------



## KomputerKid

Trace Atkins


----------



## dotty999

U - Undertones


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Van Morrison


----------



## KomputerKid

W- Whitney Houston


----------



## 2twenty2

X - X Ambassadors


----------



## HOBOcs

Y -Yes


----------



## KomputerKid

Z - Z Z Topp


----------



## dotty999

A - Animals


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Bachman Turner Overdrive


----------



## KomputerKid

Carpenters


----------



## Gr3iz

D - David Bowie


----------



## KomputerKid

E - Elvis


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Foghat


----------



## KomputerKid

G - George Jones


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Humble Pie


----------



## 2twenty2

I - inxs


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kick Axe


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Little Feat


----------



## [email protected]

M. Maroon 5


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nazz, The


----------



## [email protected]

O-one direction


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Peter, Paul & Mary


----------



## [email protected]

Q...queen!


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Ramones


----------



## [email protected]

S. Sam hunt


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Turtles, The


----------



## [email protected]

U...ufo band


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Ventures, The


----------



## KomputerKid

W = White Snake


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xscape


----------



## [email protected]

Y. Yellowcard


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zevon, Warren


----------



## dotty999

A - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Beach Boys


----------



## dotty999

C - Cream


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Derek & the Dominos


----------



## dotty999

E - Eagles


----------



## [email protected]

F. Foo fighters


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Heart


----------



## KomputerKid

I - Iron Maiden


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Jethro Tull


----------



## KomputerKid

K - Kansas


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Led Zeppelin


----------



## KomputerKid

M - Marshal Tucker Band


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Neil Young


----------



## mecoffee

O - Oomph!


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Poco


----------



## dotty999

Q - Queen


----------



## KomputerKid

R - Ricky Nelson


----------



## dotty999

S - Sweet


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Troggs, The

Hiya Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

U - Uncle Seth


----------



## Gr3iz

- Van Morrison


----------



## HOBOcs

W - Wallflowers, the


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xzibit


----------



## KomputerKid

Y - Yes


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zombie Girl


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Atomic Rooster


----------



## dotty999

B - Byrds


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## dotty999

D - Dakotas


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Electric Flag


----------



## dotty999

F - Free


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Grateful Dead


----------



## KomputerKid

H - Heart


----------



## dotty999

I - Inkspots


----------



## KomputerKid

J - Journey


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kinks


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Lesbians on Ecstasy


----------



## dotty999

M - Marmalade


----------



## Gr3iz

N - New York Dolls


----------



## 2twenty2

O - One Bad Son


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Platters, The


----------



## dotty999

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Rush


----------



## dotty999

S - Stylistics


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Temptations, The


----------



## dotty999

U - Undertone


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Velvet Underground


----------



## dotty999

W - Whitesnake


----------



## Gr3iz

X - xtc


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yukon Blonde


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zebra


----------



## dotty999

A - Animals


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Byrds


----------



## dotty999

C - Cream


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Dr. Hook & the Medicine Show


----------



## dotty999

E - Eagles


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Foghat


----------



## dotty999

G - Genesis


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Humble Pie


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Joan Jett and the Blackhearts


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kansas


----------



## 2twenty2

Oooops looks like I missed "i"


----------



## Gr3iz

I didn't catch it, either. Oh well ... <shrug> Maybe we can do I twice next time around ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Lighthouse


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Mahogany Rush


----------



## 2twenty2

N - New Meanies


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Oak Ridge Boys


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Paper Lions


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quicksilver Messenger Service


----------



## dotty999

R - Romantics


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Sly & the Family Stone


----------



## dotty999

T - Troggs


----------



## 2twenty2

U - uj3rk5


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Ventures


----------



## dotty999

W - The Who


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xscape


----------



## dotty999

Y - Yardbirds


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zombies


----------



## dotty999

A - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Big Head Todd and the Monsters


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Cowboy Junkies


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Dave Edmunds


----------



## dotty999

E - Eagles


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Flying Burrito Brothers, The


----------



## dotty999

G - Genesis


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Iron Butterfly


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Janis Joplin


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kansas


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Lighthouse


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Manassas


----------



## dotty999

N - New Order


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Outlaws


----------



## dotty999

P - Police


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen City Kids


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Robert Plant


----------



## dotty999

S - Searchers


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Turtles, The


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Ultimate Spinach


----------



## dotty999

V - Vagabonds


----------



## Gr3iz

W - West, Bruce & Laing


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xtc


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Youngbloods


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zeds Dead


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Anderson Bruford Wakeman Howe


----------



## dotty999

B - Backstreet Boys


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## dotty999

D - Drifters


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Electric Flag


----------



## dotty999

F - Free


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Head East


----------



## 2twenty2

I - Ian and Sylvia


----------



## Gr3iz

J - James Gang


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kick Axe


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Little Feat


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Merle Haggard


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nancy Sinatra


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Our Lady Peace


----------



## dotty999

P - Pogues


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Quest for Fire


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Ronettes, The


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Sam Roberts Band


----------



## dotty999

T - Troggs


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Uriah Heep


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Voggue


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Who


----------



## 2twenty2

X - x t c


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Young Rascals


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zolty Cracker


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Alvin Lee & Mylon LeFevre


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Beach Boys, The


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Cactus


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Doobie Brothers


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Edgar Winter Group


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Five Clark Dave


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Godz, The

Innovative! ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Herman's Hermits

Thanx


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Iron Butterfly


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## Gr3iz

K - King Crimson


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Linkin Par


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Muddy Waters


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nine inch nails


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Otis Rush


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Payolas


----------



## dotty999

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Rush


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sex pistols


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers


----------



## dotty999

U - Undertones


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Van Halen


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Wyrd Sisters


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xscape


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yardbirds


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zombies, The


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Age of Daze


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Big Brother & The Holding Company


----------



## dotty999

C - Cream


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Doc Walker


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Entwistle, John


----------



## dotty999

F - Free


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Great Big Sea


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Head East


----------



## 2twenty2

I - Inxs


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Jimi Hendrix Experience


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kinks, The

Gr3iz who in your opinion is the best guitar player of the three listed below?

Jimi Hendrix
Jim Page
Eric Clapton


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Little Richard

That's a tough question ... Clapton is probably the most versatile, while Hendrix probably never got to show us his best stuff. On the other hand, I do like anything Led Zep has ever done ... I'd have to go with the versatility of Slowhand, but it's a tough call! You?


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Mercey Brothers


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nazz


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Organized Rhyme


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Procol Harum


----------



## dotty999

Q - Queen


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Righteous Brothers, The


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Savoy Brown


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Turtles, The


----------



## Gr3iz

U - u2


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Velvet Empire


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Wings


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xtc


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yardbirds


----------



## dotty999

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Alabama


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Badfinger


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Chet Atkins


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Deep Purple


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Emerson Lake and Palmer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Foghat


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Guess Who, The


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Head East


----------



## 2twenty2

I - Ironhorse


----------



## Gr3iz

J - J. Geils Band


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kick Axe


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Leo Kottke


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Mamas & the Papas, The


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Norman Greenbaum


----------



## 2twenty2

O - One Bad Son


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Pink Floyd


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Quest for Fire


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Righteous Brothers


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Sloan


----------



## dotty999

T - Troggs


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Uriah Heep


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Veronica Falls


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Wishbone Ash


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xtc


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Youngbloods


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Allman Brothers Band


----------



## dotty999

B - Badfinger


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Chocolate Watchband

Hiya Cutie!


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Def Leppard


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Electric Flag


----------



## dotty999

F - Free


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Grand Theft Bus


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Humble Pie


----------



## 2twenty2

I - Iggy Pop


----------



## Gr3iz

J - James Gang


----------



## dotty999

K - Kinks


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Labrinth


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Monkees, The


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nine inch nails


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Otis Redding


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Paul Revere and the Raiders


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quicksilver Messenger Service


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Reba McEntire


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Sly & the Family Stone


----------



## 2twenty2

T - The Traveling Wilburys


----------



## Gr3iz

U - ufo


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Velvet Empire


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Who


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xx, The


----------



## dotty999

Y - Yardbirds


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zubot and Dawson


----------



## dotty999

A - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Black Sabbath


----------



## dotty999

C - Cream


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Downchild Blues Band


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Edgar Winter Group


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Foo Fighters


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Grateful Dead


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Iron Butterfly


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Jeff Healey Band


----------



## dotty999

K- Kinks


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Lyle Lovett


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Mott the Hoople


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Northern Lights


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Orion's Belt


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Pearl Jam


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quicksilver Messenger Service


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Radiohead


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Sir Lord Baltimore


----------



## 2twenty2

T - The Tragically Hip


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Ultimate Spinach


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Voice Industrie


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Wishbone Ash


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xtc


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Youngbloods


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zeds Dead


----------



## dotty999

A - Animals


----------



## 2twenty2

B - BachmanTurner Overdrive


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Doc Walker


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Foo Fighters


----------



## Gr3iz

G - George Thorogood & The Delaware Destroyers


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Herman's Hermits


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Ian Dury


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## Gr3iz

K - King Crimson


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Little Richard


----------



## dotty999

M - Move


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nazareth


----------



## dotty999

O - Osmonds


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Pink Floyd


----------



## dotty999

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Robby Krieger Band


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Spencer Davis Group, The


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Traffic


----------



## 2twenty2

U - uj3rk5


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Village People


----------



## 2twenty2

W - West End Girls


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xscape


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yukon Blonde


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zebra


----------



## dotty999

A - Animals


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Bachman-Turner Overdrive


----------



## dotty999

C - Cream


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Deep Purple


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Elton John


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Gr3iz

G - George Thorogood & the Destroyers


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Herman's Hermits


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Iron Butterfly


----------



## dotty999

J - Jam


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kinks


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Leonard Cohen


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Melanie


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Nancy Sinatra


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Otis Rush


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Paul Revere and the Raiders


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quarterflash


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Radiohead


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Sir Lord Baltimore


----------



## 2twenty2

T - The Troggs


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Ultimate Spinach


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Veronica Falls


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Willie Dixon


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xx, The


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yardbirds


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zombies, The


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Allman Brothers Band


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Bee Gees, The


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Duran Duran


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Freddie and the Dreamers


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Georgia Satellites


----------



## dotty999

H - Heaven 17


----------



## Gr3iz

I - inxs


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Jethro Tull


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kansas


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Lucy Spraggan


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Muddy Waters


----------



## dotty999

N - New Order


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Oasis


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Psychedelic Furs


----------



## dotty999

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Rush


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Santana


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Trapeze


----------



## MorinKAshi

U - Unknown Mortal Orchestra


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Velvet Underground


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Whitesnake


----------



## Gr3iz

X - XScape


----------



## 2twenty2

Yardbirds, The


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zebra


----------



## TulsaRose

A - Alabama


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Bachman Turner Overdrive


----------



## dotty999

C - Cream


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Delaney & Bonnie & Friends


----------



## 2twenty2

E - electric light orchestra


----------



## TulsaRose

F - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Gr3iz

G - George Thorogood & the Destroyers


----------



## TulsaRose

H - Heathen


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Ian Dury


----------



## TulsaRose

J - JGB Band


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Knickerbockers


----------



## TulsaRose

L - Little River Band


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Mahogany Rush


----------



## TulsaRose

N - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Our Lady Peace


----------



## TulsaRose

P - Pat McGee Band


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quarterflash


----------



## TulsaRose

R - Rascals


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Santana


----------



## TulsaRose

T - Tommy Dorsey Orchestra


----------



## Gr3iz

U - UFO


----------



## TulsaRose

V - Van Halen


----------



## Gr3iz

W - West, Bruce & Laing


----------



## TulsaRose

X - X Factor X


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yes


----------



## TulsaRose

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Alabama


----------



## TulsaRose

B - Black Crow


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## TulsaRose

D - Dave Matthews Band


----------



## dotty999

E - Eagles

one of my favourites


----------



## TulsaRose

F - Fatback Band


----------



## dotty999

G - Genesis


----------



## TulsaRose

H - Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## 2twenty2

I - Ironhorse


----------



## dotty999

J - Judas Priest


----------



## TulsaRose

K - Kiss


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Lionel Ritchie


----------



## TulsaRose

M - Madonna


----------



## dotty999

N - New Order


----------



## TulsaRose

O - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Peter, Paul & Mary


----------



## TulsaRose

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Rascals, The


----------



## TulsaRose

S - Santana


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Tijuana Brass


----------



## 2twenty2

U - Uriah Heep


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Van Morrison


----------



## TulsaRose

W - Weepin' Willie & the All Star Blues Band


----------



## Gr3iz

X - XTC


----------



## TulsaRose

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## Gr3iz

What? No "Y"? ;-)


----------



## TulsaRose

Y - Yarbrough and Peoples

(I have no excuse other than being half asleep most of the time. ☺ )

A


----------



## dotty999

A - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Beatles


----------



## TulsaRose

C - Credence Clearwater


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Doobie Brothers


----------



## TulsaRose

E - Everly Brothers


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Foghat


----------



## dotty999

G - Genesis


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## TulsaRose

I - Iggy Pop


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Janis Joplin


----------



## TulsaRose

K - Kenny Loggins


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Little Feat


----------



## TulsaRose

M - Manfred Mann's Earth Band


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nice


----------



## TulsaRose

O - Ozark Mountain Daredevils


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Pink Floyd


----------



## TulsaRose

Q - Quincy Jones


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Rihanna


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Savoy Brown


----------



## TulsaRose

T - Talking Heads


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Ultimate Spinach


----------



## TulsaRose

V - Van Halen


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Who


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Youngbloods


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zeds Dead


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Animals


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Bachman Turner Overdrive


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Cactus


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Dread Zeppelin


----------



## dotty999

E - Eagles


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Foo Fighters


----------



## dotty999

G - Genesis


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Hank Snow


----------



## dotty999

I - Inkspots


----------



## 2twenty2

J - johnny cash


----------



## TulsaRose

K - Kansas


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Little Richard


----------



## TulsaRose

M - Moody Blues


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nazz


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Oasis


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Pretenders


----------



## TulsaRose

Q - Quiet Riot


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Robert Plant


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Santana


----------



## TulsaRose

S - Screamin' Jay Hawkins


----------



## TulsaRose

Tied on the S...I'll take the T, Alex...

T - T-Rex


----------



## 2twenty2

U - Uriah Heap


----------



## TulsaRose

V - Velvet Revolver


----------



## dotty999

W - Wings


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XTC


----------



## TulsaRose

Y - Youngblood


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zombies


----------



## TulsaRose

A - Appaloosa


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Bread


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Dave Clark 5


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Elvis


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Fairport Convention


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Garrison


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Head East


----------



## 2twenty2

I - INXS


----------



## Gr3iz

J - John Mayall and the Bluesbreakers


----------



## dotty999

K - Kinks


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Linkin Park


----------



## dotty999

M - Move


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## TulsaRose

O - Oak Ridge Boys


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Procol Harum


----------



## TulsaRose

Q -Quicksand


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Robert Plant


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Savoy Brown


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Tina Turner


----------



## Gr3iz

U - UFO


----------



## TulsaRose

V - Vaporhead


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Winehouse, Amy


----------



## TulsaRose

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Young Rascals


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zombies, The


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Aerosmith


----------



## TulsaRose

B - B-52s


----------



## dotty999

C - Cream


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Downchild Blues Band


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## TulsaRose

F - Foghat


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Gregg Allman


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Hour Glass


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Iron Butterfly


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Johnny Paycheck


----------



## dotty999

K - Kinks


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Loretta Lynn


----------



## dotty999

M - Move


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Neil Young and Crazy Horse


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Outlaws of Ravenhurst


----------



## dotty999

P - Police


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Question Mark and the Mysterions


----------



## TulsaRose

R - Royal Southern Brotherhood _(Left My Heart in Memphis)_


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Spencer Davis Group


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Traffic


----------



## TulsaRose

U - Utopia


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Velvet Underground


----------



## dotty999

W - Whitesnake


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XIT


----------



## dotty999

Y- Yardbirds


----------



## TulsaRose

Z - Zombies


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Alan Parsons Project


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Bill Haley & the Comets


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Crow


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Don McLean


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Everly Brothers, The


----------



## dotty999

F - Free


----------



## TulsaRose

G - Genesis


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Hootie & the Blowfish


----------



## 2twenty2

I - INXS


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Jerry Garcia Band


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kick Axe


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Leon Russell


----------



## TulsaRose

M - Motley Crue


----------



## 2twenty2

N - NYCO


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Otis Redding


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Phunk Junkeez


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quarterflash


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Royal Flush


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Sir Lord Baltimore


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Three Dog Night


----------



## dotty999

U - Undertones


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Violent Femmes


----------



## dotty999

W - Wings


----------



## Gr3iz

X - XScape


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yardbirds


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zebra


----------



## 2twenty2

A - abba


----------



## dotty999

B - Beatles


----------



## 2twenty2

_C - cher - disregard
_
C - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## dotty999

she's not a band but my favourite solo artist


----------



## 2twenty2

Yes, but she has a band behind her to play the music.


----------



## dotty999

could say that of any but she's actually a solo artist


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Derek & the Dominos


----------



## dotty999

E - Eagles


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Frank Zappa & the Mothers of Invention


----------



## dotty999

G - Genesis


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Herman's Hermits


----------



## dotty999

I - Inkspots


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## dotty999

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## dotty999

M - Move


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nashville Cats


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Ocean


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Paul Butterfield Blues Band


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Ry Cooder


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Santana


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Ted Nugent & the Damn Yankees


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U2


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Vanilla Fudge


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Winter Group, Edgar


----------



## Gr3iz

X - XTC


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yukon Kornelius


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zombies


----------



## 2twenty2

A - ABBA


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Crickets, The


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Delaney & Bonnie & Friends


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Flying Burrito Brothers


----------



## dotty999

G - Genesis


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Hollys, The


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Inkspots


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Jay and the Americans


----------



## Gr3iz

K - King Crimson


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Linkin Park


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Mott the Hoople


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Northern Lights


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Outlaws


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Paul Revere and the Raiders


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quicksilver Messenger Service


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Rolling Stones, The


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Santana


----------



## 2twenty2

T - The Troggs


----------



## Gr3iz

U - U2


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Van Halen


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Willie Nelson


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Youngbloods


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zombies, The


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Atomic Rooster


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Black Sabbath


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Cactus


----------



## dotty999

D - Duran Duran


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Eurythmics


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Foghat


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Gary and the Hornets


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Humble Pie


----------



## 2twenty2

I - Irish Rovers, The


----------



## Gr3iz

J - J. Geils Band


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kracker


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Little Feat


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Mamas and the Papas


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nice


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Orion


----------



## dotty999

P - Police


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen city kids


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Rainbow


----------



## 2twenty2

S - super tramp


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Tin House


----------



## 2twenty2

U - Uriah Heep


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Van Halen


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Weezer


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xscape


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yardbirds, The


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zevon, Warren


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Anthrax


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Band, The


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Cure, The


----------



## dotty999

D - Drifters


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Electric Flag


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Five Iron Frenzy


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Grateful Dead


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Hollies, The


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Iggy Pop


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jigsaw


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kansas


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Monkees


----------



## dotty999

N - New Order

Hi Mark! just about to go to bed!


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Outlaws

Good night dear Dotty! Sleep well!


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Platinum Blonde


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Question Mark & the Mysterions


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Radiohead


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Status Quo


----------



## 2twenty2

T - The Tea Party


----------



## Gr3iz

U - UFO


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Valley of the Giants


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Who


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yes


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zombies, The


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Atomic Rooster


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Beatles, The


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Doug And The Slugs


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Eagles


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Funny Money


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Guess Who


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Herman's Hermits


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Isley Brothers


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Jeff Healey Band, The


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kingsmen


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Loverboy


----------



## dotty999

M - Move


----------



## 2twenty2

N - N-Trance


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Otis Rush


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Phunk Junkeez


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quarterflash


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Riverdogs


----------



## HOBOcs

S - Supertramp


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Troggs

Hey Jim!


----------



## 2twenty2

U - Urgent


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Van Morrison


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Who, The


----------



## Gr3iz

X - XTC


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Young Rival


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zappa, Frank


----------



## 2twenty2

A - ABBA


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Beach Boys


----------



## 2twenty2

C - creedenc clearwater revival


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Derek & the Dominos


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Echosmith


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Free


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Gary and the Hornets


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Harry Chapin


----------



## 2twenty2

I - INXS


----------



## Gr3iz

J - James Gang


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kinks, The


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Little Feat


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Max Creek


----------



## Gr3iz

N - New Riders of the Purple Sage


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Oxymoron


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Patti Smith Group


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Quails, The


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Rolling Stones


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Sloan


----------



## dotty999

T - Troggs


----------



## 2twenty2

U - Uncle Seth


----------



## dotty999

V - Vipers


----------



## 2twenty2

W - War


----------



## Gr3iz

X - XTC


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yukon Cornelius


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zappa, Frank


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Association, The


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Big Brother & the Holding Company


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Crowfoot


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Dire Straits


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Eurythmics


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Fred Waring and the Pennsylvanians


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Heart


----------



## 2twenty2

I - INXS


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Judds, The


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kiss


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Les Brown & Band of Renown


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Moody Blues, The


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nazz


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Ocean Colour Scene


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Peter, Paul & Mary


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen City Kids


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Ramones


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Santana


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Three Dog Night


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U2


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Vanilla Fudge


----------



## 2twenty2

W - We Are Wolves


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xscape


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Your Demise


----------



## dotty999

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Ace of Base


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Billy Joel


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Cherry Poppin Daddies


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Dave Clark 5


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Emerson, Lake & Palmer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Flying Burrito Brothers


----------



## dotty999

G - Genesis


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Herman's Hermits


----------



## dotty999

I - Inkspots


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Jackson five


----------



## dotty999

K - Kiss


----------



## 2twenty2

L - little Richard


----------



## dotty999

he's not a band -

M - Move


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Nine inch nails


----------



## dotty999

O - Osmonds


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Paul Revere and the Raiders


----------



## dotty999

Q - Queen


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Rolling Stones, The


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Spooky Tooth


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Three Dog Night


----------



## TiffanyS68

U - U2


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Velvet Underground, The


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Wishbone Ash


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XIT


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yo-Yo Ma


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zeds Dead


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Allman Brothers Band


----------



## dotty999

B - Bangles


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Camel


----------



## dotty999

D - Drovers


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Emerson, Lake & Palmer


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Federation X


----------



## Gr3iz

G - George Thorogood & the Destroyers


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Herman's Hermits


----------



## dotty999

I - Inkspots


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Joan Jett and the Blackhearts


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kinks


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Lez Zeppelin


----------



## dotty999

M - Move


----------



## 2twenty2

N - North of America


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Outlaws


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Pyramids, The


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quicksilver Messenger Service


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Radiohead


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Steely Dan


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Teenage Head


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Ultimate Spinach


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Violet Archers, The


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Who


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Young Rascals


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zolty Cracker


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Atomic Rooster


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Bread


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Chantays


----------



## 2twenty2

D - David Lee Roth Band


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Electric Prunes


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Foreigner


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Georgia Satellites


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Hanson Brothers, The


----------



## dotty999

I - Inkspots


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Judas Priest


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kingsmen


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Mahogany Rush


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Nylon Pink


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Otis Redding


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Procol Harum


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quincy Jones


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Rankin Family, The


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Spooky Tooth


----------



## 2twenty2

T - The Trolls


----------



## Gr3iz

U - UFO


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Verve, The


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Wet Willie


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yanni


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zutons, The


----------



## Gr3iz

A - April Wine


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Beatles, The


----------



## dotty999

C - Cream


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Derek and the Dominos.


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Emerson, Lake & Palmer


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Freddie and the Dreamers


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Grateful Dead


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Hollies, The


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Iron Butterfly


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Jigsaw


----------



## dotty999

K - Kinks


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Linkin Park


----------



## dotty999

M - Move


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Napalm Death


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Oakenfold


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Police, The


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Question Mark & the Mysterions


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Riverdogs


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Spencer Davis Group


----------



## 2twenty2

T - The Tragically Hip


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Uriah Heep


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Venom


----------



## Gr3iz

W - War


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Young Rascals


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zombies, The


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Adam and the Ants


----------



## 2twenty2

B - beach boys


----------



## dotty999

C - Cream


----------



## 2twenty2

D - *Deep Purple*


----------



## dotty999

E - Eagles


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Federation X


----------



## Gr3iz

G - George Thorogood & the Destroyers


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Heart


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Iron Maiden


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Journey


----------



## Gr3iz

K - King Crimson


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Loverboy


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Marshall Tucker Band


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Neon Blue


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Outlaws


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Parachute Club, The


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quarterflash


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Reuben


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Soft Machine


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Three Dog Night


----------



## Gr3iz

U - U2


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Vulcan Dub Squad, The


----------



## dotty999

W - Wham


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XTC


----------



## dotty999

Y - Yardbyrds


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zombies, The


----------



## 2twenty2

A - ABBA


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Big Brother & the Holding Co.


----------



## 2twenty2

C - creedence clearwater revival


----------



## dotty999

D - Drifters


----------



## Gr3iz

E - E Street Band


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Funny Money


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Grand Funk


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Humble Pie


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Ides of March


----------



## 2twenty2

J - James, Harry - Big Band


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kenny Rogers


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Ladytron


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Manfred Mann's Earth Band


----------



## dotty999

N - New Order


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Oasis


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Pretenders


----------



## dotty999

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - REO Speedwagon


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Santana


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Traffic


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U2


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Velvet Underground


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Warlocks, The


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xscape


----------



## MrsDaveGrohl

Y - Yes


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Anvil


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Bill Haley & the Comets


----------



## 2twenty2

C - chicago


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Doobie Brothers


----------



## dotty999

E - Eagles


----------



## MrsDaveGrohl

F - Five Finger Death Punch


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Guess Who, The


----------



## MrsDaveGrohl

H - Howlin' Wolf


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Iron Butterfly


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Jeff Healey Band


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kingston Trio


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Lover Boy


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Mannheim Steamroller


----------



## MrsDaveGrohl

N - Nas


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Otis Redding


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Phunk Junkeez


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quincy Jones


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Radiohead


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Spirit


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Ten Ton Chicken


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Ultimate Spinach


----------



## 2twenty2

V - volcano!


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Warren Zevon


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Young Rascals


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zits, The


----------



## dotty999

A - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Bachman, Turner Overdrive


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Chantays, The


----------



## 2twenty2

D* - Deep Purple*


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Eric Sardinas and Big Motor
Just happened to come on right now on XM's BB King's Bluesville channel! ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Freddie and the Dreamers


----------



## dotty999

G - Genesis


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Irish Rovers


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Jam, The


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kingsmen, The


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Lynard Skynard


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Mott the Hoople


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Nine Black Alps


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Outlaws


----------



## dotty999

P - Pretenders


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Quando Quango


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Rainbow


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Showaddywaddy


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Taj Mahal


----------



## 2twenty2

U - Uriah Heap


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Van Halen


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Whitesnake


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xscape


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Young Empires


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zebra


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Anathema


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Bruce Springsteen and the E Street Band


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Cure, The


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Dixie Cups, The


----------



## 2twenty2

E - E Street Band


----------



## dotty999

F - Free


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Gerry and the Pacemakers


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Head East


----------



## 2twenty2

I - Irish Rovers, The


----------



## dotty999

J - Judas Priest


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kinks, The


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Led Zep (on right now!)


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> L - Led Zep (on right now!)


Gotta love it! Led Zeppelin one of my favourite bands. "Get the Led out!" a phrase a radio station in my area used every time they played Led Zeppelin.

M - Mamas & the Papas, The


----------



## Gr3iz

N - New Riders of the Purple Sage

I have a friend named Jeff who we always called Led Zeffy ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

O - Ojays


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Pink Floyd


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quarterflash


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Rolling Stones


----------



## dotty999

S - Status Quo


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Traffic


----------



## 2twenty2

U - Unbelievable Uglies


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Vangelis


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Wandering Willberrys


----------



## Gr3iz

X - XTC


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Young Galaxy


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## dotty999

A - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Gr3iz

B - B.B. King and Eric Clapton


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Crash Test Dummies


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Dexys Midnight Runners


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## dotty999

F - Free


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## dotty999

H - Hermans Hermits


----------



## 2twenty2

I - Ink Spots


----------



## dotty999

J - Jackson Five


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Little Feat


----------



## dotty999

M - Manic Street Preachers


----------



## Gr3iz

N - NRBQ


----------



## dotty999

O - O'Jays


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Patti Smith Group


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Robin Trower


----------



## dotty999

S - Searchers


----------



## Gr3iz

T - T Rex


----------



## 2twenty2

U - Urdog


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Ventures


----------



## Tanis

W - Westlife


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yo-yo Ma


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zombie Girl


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Alvin Lee & Co.


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Beach Boys


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Dakota


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Emerson, Lake & Palmer


----------



## dotty999

F - Free


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Grateful Dead


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Hollies, The


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Iron Maiden


----------



## dotty999

J - Judas Priest


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kansas


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Love Affair


----------



## dotty999

M - Move


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Noah and the Whale


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Neil Young and Crazy Horse


----------



## dotty999

O - Osmonds


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz N ?

P - Propellerheads


----------



## dotty999

he's gone crackers! 

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Rolling Stones

There was no "N" entry when I made mine! This new system still has issues ...


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> This new system still has issues ...


I know

S - Santana


----------



## dotty999

T - Troggs


----------



## 2twenty2

U - UB40


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Vultures


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Wombats, The


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xscape


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yes


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zombies


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Alan Parsons Project, The


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Blues Brothers


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Crowbar


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Derek & the Dominos


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Eurythmics


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Foghat


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Gerry and the Pacemakers


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Humble Pie


----------



## 2twenty2

I - I Am Kloot


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kyte


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Lucifer's Friend


----------



## HOBOcs

M - Moody Blues


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Nice, The


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Oak Ridge Boys


----------



## 2twenty2

P - *Pink* Floyd


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Question Mark & the Mysterions


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Random Hand


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Steely Dan


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Turtles


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Ultimate Spinach


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Volcano the Bear


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Waylon Jennings


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Young Rascals


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zutons, The


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Animals, The


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Black Sabbath


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Climax Blues Band


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Diesel Park West


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Electric Flag


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Family


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Grand Funk


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Herman's Hermits


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Iowa State University Marching Band


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Jay and the Americans


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kinks


----------



## Tanis

L - Limp Bizkit


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Mudcrutch


----------



## 2twenty2

N - New Device


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Outlaws


----------



## dotty999

P = Pretenders


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quiet Riot


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Rascals, The


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Soft White Underbelly (better known as Blue Oyster Cult)


----------



## dotty999

T - Troggs


----------



## 2twenty2

U - Uriah Heep


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Village People


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Whitesnake


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xscape


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yeah Yeah Noh


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zombies


----------



## dotty999

A - Animals


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Bachman Turner Overdrive


----------



## dotty999

C - Cream


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Derek & the Dominos


----------



## dotty999

E - Easybeats


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Foghat


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Groove Armada


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Head East


----------



## 2twenty2

I - Iron Maiden


----------



## Gr3iz

J - James Gang


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Lettermen, The


----------



## dotty999

M - Move


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nazareth


----------



## dotty999

O - Osmonds


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Peter, Paul & Mary


----------



## dotty999

Q - Queen


----------



## 2twenty2

R - (Rockin) Ronnie Hawkins & the Hawks


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Sir Lord Baltimore


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Troggs, The


----------



## Gr3iz

U - UFO


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Venom


----------



## dotty999

W - Wham


----------



## Gr3iz

X - XTC


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - YFriday


----------



## dotty999

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## 2twenty2

A - ABBA


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Black Sabbath


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Crash Test Dummies


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Dixie Dregs


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Eurythmics


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Goldheart Assembly


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Heart


----------



## 2twenty2

I - INXS


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Jerry Garcia Band


----------



## dotty999

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Loggins & Messina


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Mamas & the Papas, The


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Neil Young & Crazy Horse


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Ozark Mountain Daredevils, The


----------



## dotty999

P - Pretenders


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - REO Speedwagon


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Santana


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Trapeze


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U2


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Vanilla Fudge


----------



## dotty999

W - Wishbone Ash


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xscape


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Young Guns


----------



## dotty999

Z -ZZ Top


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Alan Parsons Project, The


----------



## dotty999

B = Byrds


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Credence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Dr. John & the Nite Trippers


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Ezra Furman and the Harpoons


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Freddie & the Dreamers


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Guess Who, The


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Happenings, The


----------



## 2twenty2

I - INXS


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Jimi Hendrix Experience


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Monkeys, The


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nice, The


----------



## dotty999

O - Outlaws


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Platters, The


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quicksilver Messenger Service


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Rovers, the


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Sly & the Family Stone


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Take That


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Uriah Heep


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Van Halen


----------



## Gr3iz

W - West, Bruce & Laing


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Youngbloods


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zombies, The


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Alan Parsons Project


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Beatles, The


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Chocolate Watchband


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Diesel Park West


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Electric Flag


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Frankie Goes to Hollywood


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Grateful Dead


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Herman's Hermits


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Illinois State Marching Band


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Jethro Tull


----------



## Gr3iz

K - King Crimson


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Linkin Park


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Mountain


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Oak Ridge Boys


----------



## dotty999

P - Police


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Qemists, The


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Royal Guardsman


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Santana


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Ten Years After


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U2


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Vultures


----------



## 2twenty2

W - White Snake


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xalt


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yukon Cornelius


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zombies


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Alan Parsons Project, The


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Band, The


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Cars, The


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Dr. Hook & the Medicine Show


----------



## dotty999

E - Eagles


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Foghat


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Great Caesar's Ghost


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Hollies, The


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Iron Butterfly


----------



## dotty999

J - Jam


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kentucky Headhunters


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Moody Blues


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Nickleback


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Rainbow

Not quite sure what all happened in there, but we missed "O", went to "P", then back to "M", and on to "Q" without pausing to take a breath ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Santana


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Taj Mahal


----------



## 2twenty2

U - UB40


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Vanilla Fudge


----------



## 2twenty2

W - White Light Parade


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xscape


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yellow Matter Custard


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Alabama


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Blue Cheer


----------



## dotty999

C - Cream


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Dave Clark 5


----------



## dotty999

E - Eagles


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## dotty999

G - Genesis


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Herman's Hermits


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Incubus


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Judas Priest


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kenny Rogers


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Lush


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Mannheim Steamroller


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Northern Pikes, The


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Otis Rush


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Propellerheads


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quicksilver Messenger Service


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Rolling Stones, The


----------



## dotty999

S - Searchers


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Teenage Head


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Uriah Heep


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Velvet Underground, The


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Walter Trout Band


----------



## shardul

X - Xtheband


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yukon Cornelius


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zevon, Warren


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Animals, The


----------



## dotty999

B - Bad Company


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Delirious?


----------



## dotty999

E - Eagles


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Family


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Glen Campbell


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Hollies, The


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Idlewild


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Janis Joplin


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Klaatu


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Little Richard


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Mahavishnu Orchestra


----------



## dotty999

N - New Order


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark


----------



## dotty999

P - Police


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Question Mark and the Mysterions


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Radiohead


----------



## dotty999

S - Searchers


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Triumph


----------



## dotty999

U - Undertones


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Ventures, The


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Wet Willy


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yardbirds


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zombies, the


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Argent


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Beatles, The


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## dotty999

D - Drifters


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Earth, Wind & Fire


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Freddie and the Dreamers


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Glenn Miller & his Orchestra


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Herman's Hermits


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Iggy Pop


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Janis Joplin


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kingdom Come


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Lincoln Park


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Moby Grape


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Northside


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Overkill


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Professor Louie & the Crowmatix


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quarterflash


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Rascals, The


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Stevie Ray Vaughan & Double Trouble


----------



## dotty999

T - Troggs


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U2


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Van Halen


----------



## 2twenty2

W - West End Girls


----------



## Gr3iz

X - XTC


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yardbirds, The


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zombies


----------



## 2twenty2

A - ABBA


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Blondie


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Crowbar


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Dixie Chicks


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Foghat


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Gerry and the Pacemakers


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Heart


----------



## 2twenty2

I - INXS


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Jimi Hendrix Experience


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Mamas and the Papas


----------



## dotty999

N - Nirvana


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Outlaws

Hiya Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Platters, The


----------



## dotty999

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Rush


----------



## shardul

S- Sabbat


----------



## dotty999

T - Troggs


----------



## shardul

U- Umass


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Violent Femmes


----------



## dotty999

W - Westlife


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Young Rascals


----------



## dotty999

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Allman Brothers Band

Hiya Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

B - Blur

wow! you're an early bird, good morning!


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Duane Allman


----------



## 2twenty2

*E - Electric Light Orchrestra*


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Flo & Eddie


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Head East


----------



## 2twenty2

I - INXS


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Jefferson Starship


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Knight, Gladys and the Pips


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Little Feat


----------



## dotty999

M - Marmalade


----------



## Gr3iz

N - NRBQ


----------



## dotty999

O - Ojays


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Pink Floyd


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quicksand


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Ronny & The Daytonas


----------



## dotty999

S - Spangles


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Triumph


----------



## dotty999

U - Undertones


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Vermicous Knid


----------



## dotty999

W - Wham


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xscape


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - You, Me, and Everyone We Know


----------



## dotty999

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## Gr3iz

A - America


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Beatles


----------



## Gr3iz

C - CSNY


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Duran Duran


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Electric Prunes


----------



## shardul

F - F Minus


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Glass Tiger


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Humble Pie


----------



## 2twenty2

I - INXS


----------



## dotty999

J - Judas Priest


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Lettermen, The


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Monkeys


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nazz


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Gr3iz!

O - One Bad Son


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Peter Gabriel 

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Royal Guardsmen


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Santana


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Tin House


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U2


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Village People


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Who, The


----------



## Gr3iz

X - XTC


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Young and Sexy


----------



## dotty999

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Anvil


----------



## Gr3iz

B - B.B. King & Eric Clapton


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Coldplay


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Derek & the Dominos


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Eric Burdon and the Animals


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Fabulous Thunderbirds


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Hollies, The


----------



## 2twenty2

I - Iron Butterfly


----------



## Gr3iz

J - J. Geils Band


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Lighthouse


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Mindbenders, The


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Neil Young

Did you ever hear the song Min Bender by Still Water? I first heard that one decades ago up north. Pretty cool!


----------



## 2twenty2

I might have but don't remember at the moment 

O - Oasis


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Pretenders

That should have been Mind Bender.


----------



## dotty999

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for Robert Plant and Jimmy Page


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Santana


----------



## dotty999

T - Turtles


----------



## 2twenty2

I have java script disabled for security reasons and no flash installed for same reason. Therefore the youtube didn't play. Sorry

U - U2


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Ventures

I use NoScript so I can whitelist certain sites ...


----------



## 2twenty2

I do to but that is one site that I don't have whitelisted because I don't have Flash installed.

W - Whitesnake


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xcultures


----------



## dotty999

Y - Yardbyrds


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zombies, The


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Gr3iz!

Well so much for spring. Cold, snow and windy! 

A - ABBA


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Black Crowes 

Hey knuck! Pretty nice day here ...


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Circle, The


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Derek Trucks Band


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Eve's Plum


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## dotty999

G - Genesis

we had snow this morning! now it's extremely windy and cold!


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Hollies, The

Lousy weather still here. Cold, snow and supposedly rain later on today.


----------



## dotty999

I - Inkspots

I've stayed home today otherwise I'd have been blown away!


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Jefferson Airplane



dotty999 said:


> I'd have been blown away!


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kid Creole and the Coconuts


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Gr3iz!

L - Linkin Park


----------



## Gr3iz

Hey knuck!

M - Manfred Mann's Earth Band


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Naked Prey


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Oak Ridge Boys


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Paladins, The


----------



## dotty999

Q - Queen


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Rolling Stones, The

I can't believe they are still touring and together for that matter. I believe they are all in their 70s and still rockin!


----------



## dotty999

S - Searchers

they've still got what it takes!


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Traveling Wilburys, The


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Uriah Heep


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Vista Chino


----------



## dotty999

W - Wham


----------



## Gr3iz

X - XTC


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Gr3iz!

Y - You, Me, and Everyone We Know


----------



## Gr3iz

Hey knuck!

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## 2twenty2

A - America


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Big Bopper


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Carter family


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Doors


----------



## dotty999

E - Eagles

One of my favourites!


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Foghat

Mine! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

G - Genesis

another fav!


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Head East

Ditto!


----------



## dotty999

I - Inkspots

just watching the Kinks on tv! brilliant!


----------



## Gr3iz

J - J. Geils Band


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Gr3iz! 

K - Kinks


----------



## dotty999

L - Led Zeppelin


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Monkeys


----------



## dotty999

N - New Order


----------



## Gr3iz

Hi all!

O - outlaws


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Paul Revere and the Raiders


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quicksilver Messenger Service


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Ronny & The Daytonas


----------



## dotty999

S - Searchers


----------



## 2twenty2

T - The Tea Party


----------



## dotty999

U - Undertones


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Vultures


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Whiskey N' Rye


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xscape


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yardbirds


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zombies


----------



## 2twenty2

A - ABBA


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Buddy Guy & Junior Wells


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Creedence Clearwater Revisited


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Dixie Chicks


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Gr3iz! 

E - Electric light Orchestra


----------



## dotty999

F - Free


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Humble Pie

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

I - INXS


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Little Feat


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Mocean 8


----------



## Gr3iz

N - NRBQ


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Ocean


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Peter Gabriel


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Qemists, The


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Rush


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Santana


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Taj Mahal


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U2


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Van Morrison


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Wildhearts, The


----------



## Gr3iz

X - XTC


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yardbirds, The


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zevon, Warren


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Anathema


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Brewer and Shipley


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Crowbar


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Devo


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Emerson, Lake & Palmer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Flying Burrito Brothers


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Gregg Allman Band


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Hall & Oates


----------



## 2twenty2

I - Iron City Houserockers


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Jelly Roll Morton


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kyte


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Max Creek


----------



## bobs-here

N - nickelback


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Operation Ivy


----------



## bobs-here

P - Proclaimers


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quicksilver Messenger Service


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Radiohead


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Troggs


----------



## Gr3iz

U - UFO


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Van Halen


----------



## dotty999

W - Wham


----------



## Gr3iz

X - XTC


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yamantaka // Sonic Titan


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zombies


----------



## 2twenty2

A - April Wine


----------



## Gr3iz

B - B. B. King & Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Chilliwack


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Dr. Hook & the Medicine Show


----------



## dotty999

E - Eagles


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Foghat


----------



## dotty999

G - Genesis


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## dotty999

I - Inkspots


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Janis Joplin and Big Brother and the Holding Company


----------



## dotty999

K - Kinks


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Linkin Park


----------



## dotty999

M - Move


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Neil Diamond


----------



## dotty999

O - Ojays


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Patti Smith Group


----------



## dotty999

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Roberta Flack


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Gr3iz!

S - Santana


----------



## dotty999

T - Troggs


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U.S. Girls


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Ventures

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

W - West Coast Pop Art Experimental Band, The


----------



## Gr3iz

X - XScape


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yawpers, The


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Atomic Tangerine


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Brownsville Station


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Circle, The


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Dixie Chicks


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Ezra Furman and the Harpoons


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invention


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Goodman, Benny (The king of swing)


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Howlin' Wolf


----------



## 2twenty2

I - INXS


----------



## Gr3iz

J - James Gang


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Lettermen, The


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Monkeys, The


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Neil Young & Crazy Horse


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Oasis


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Pat Benatar


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen City Kids


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Royal Guardsman


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Spencer Davis Group


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Twisted Sister


----------



## 2twenty2

U - UB40


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Ventures, The


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Winter, Edgar Group


----------



## Gr3iz

X - XTC


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yukon Blonde


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zevon, Warren


----------



## 2twenty2

A - America


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Buddy Guy & Billy Gibbons


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Crazyhead


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Delaney & Bonnie & Friends


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Emily Haines & the Soft Skeleton


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Flo & Eddie


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Gerry and the Pacemakers


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Heart


----------



## dotty999

I - Inkspots


----------



## 2twenty2

J - John Mayall & the Bluesbreakers


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kansas


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Led Zeppelin


----------



## dotty999

M - Move


----------



## Gr3iz

N - NRBQ


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Procol Harum


----------



## dotty999

Q - Queen


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Rolling Stones


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Savoy Brown


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Tina Turner


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Ultimate Spinach


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Vilain Pingouin


----------



## Gr3iz

W - War


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yardbirds


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zuckerbaby


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Amboy Dukes


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Bachman–Turner Overdrive


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Charlie Musselwhite


----------



## dotty999

D - Deep Purple


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Emerson, Lake & Palmer


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Fine Young Cannibals


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Gandalf


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Iron Butterfly


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Jay and the Americans


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Keb Mo


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

L - Lez Zeppelin


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Motorhead

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin! 

N - No More Kings


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Outlaws


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Public Enemy


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quarterflash


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Rush


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Spirit


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Tea Leaf Green


----------



## Gr3iz

U - U2


----------



## bobs-here

V - VS (band)


----------



## Gr3iz

W - West, Bruce & Laing


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y -- Yo-Yo Ma


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zero 7


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Archies (The)


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Clash


----------



## 2twenty2

D - David Lee Roth Band


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Elmore James


----------



## 2twenty2

F - FVK (fearless vampire killers)


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Godz, The


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Harry Deal and the Galaxies


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Iced Earth


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Jemimah Puddleduck


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kenny Rogers


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Lighthouse


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Moody Blues


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Nickelback


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Pat McGee Band


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quicksilver Messenger Service


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Romantics, The


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Styx


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Turtles


----------



## Gr3iz

U - UFO


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Van Halen


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Weeds


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Youngbloods


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zolty Cracker


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Alvin Lee and Mylon LeFevre


----------



## 2twenty2

mornin Mark!

B - Beach Boys


----------



## Gr3iz

C = Captain Beyond

Mornin' knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Danny Joe Brown Band


----------



## Gr3iz

E - E Street Band


----------



## dotty999

F - Free


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Grand Funk


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Mark!

H - Hollies, The


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Inkspots, The

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Janis Joplin


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kingston Trio


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Lush


----------



## dotty999

M - Move


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Nylons, The


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Outlaws


----------



## dotty999

P - Pretenders


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quantic


----------



## dotty999

R - Rolling Stones


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Spirit


----------



## dotty999

T - Troggs


----------



## Gr3iz

U - UFO


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Van Halen


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Walter Trout

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yellowcard


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zeds Dead


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Allman Brothers Band


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Beatles, The


----------



## dotty999

C - Cream


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Duran Duran


----------



## dotty999

E - Eagles


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Fats Domino


----------



## 2twenty2

G - George Thorogood


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Heart


----------



## 2twenty2

I - INXS


----------



## Gr3iz

J - John Mayall & the Bluesbreakers


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kinks, The


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Martha and the Muffins


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Norman Greenbaum


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Oasis


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Peter Frampton


----------



## dotty999

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Ray Stevens


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Santana


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Tin House


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U2


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Vultures, The


----------



## 2twenty2

W - We Are The City


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xscape


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yukon Kornelius


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zebra


----------



## 2twenty2

A - ABBA


----------



## Gr3iz

B - B. B. King & Eric Clapton


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Derek Trucks Band


----------



## dotty999

E - Eagles


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Foghat


----------



## dotty999

G - Genesis


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Humble Pie


----------



## dotty999

I - Inkspots


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Jimi Hendrix Experience


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kinks, The


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Leo Kottke


----------



## dotty999

M - Move, one of my favourite groups many years ago


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Oak Ridge Boys


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Police


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Roxy Music


----------



## dotty999

S - Searchers


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Tina Turner


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Ultimate Spinach


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Van Halen


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Who


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Young Rascals


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zombies


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Asia


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Bill Haley and the Comets


----------



## Gr3iz

C - CCR


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Doobie Brothers


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Elton John


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Foghat


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Grateful Dead


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Herman's Hermits


----------



## dotty999

I - Inkspots


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Janis Joplin


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Little Feat


----------



## dotty999

M - Manfred Mann, one of my favourite groups


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nazareth


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Oasis


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Paul Butterfield Blues Band


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen City kids


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Ritchie Blackmore's Rainbow


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Santana


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Ted Nugent


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U2


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Ventures, The


----------



## dotty999

W - Wham


----------



## Gr3iz

X -= Xzibit


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yukon Kornelius


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Allman Brothers


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Buddy and the Juniors


----------



## dotty999

C - Cream


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Derek and the Dominos


----------



## dotty999

E - Eagles

One of my all time favourites!


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Foghat

As Foghat is mine! ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Head East


----------



## 2twenty2

I - INXS


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Jethro Tull


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Little Feat


----------



## dotty999

M - Move

another favourite!


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Neil Diamond


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Oleander


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Police


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quick Silver Messenger Service


----------



## dotty999

R - Rolling Stones


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Santana


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Triumph


----------



## 2twenty2

U - Uriah Heep


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Valens, Ritchie


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Winter, Edgar


----------



## Gr3iz

X - XTC


----------



## dotty999

Y - Yahoo


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zombies


----------



## dotty999

A - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Big Head Todd and the Monsters


----------



## 2twenty2

C - CCR


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Daytona and the Blueside Rockers


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Fat Harry and the Fuzzy Licks


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Gerry and the Pacemakers


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Howlin' Stone


----------



## 2twenty2

I - INXS


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Johnny & Edgar Winter


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kenny Vance and the Planotones


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Little Junior's Blue Flames


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Monkeys


----------



## dotty999

N - New Order


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Oak Ridge Boys


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Puscifer


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Ripoff Raskolnikov Band


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Santana


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Trans-Siberian Orchestra


----------



## 2twenty2

U - Uriah Heep


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Vanilla Fudge


----------



## dotty999

W - Wham


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xena


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yardbirds


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zakiya Hooker, Johnnie Johnson & Bobby Murray


----------



## 2twenty2

A - ABBA


----------



## dotty999

B - Beatles


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Country Joe & the Fish


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Doug and the Slugs


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Episode Six


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Foghat


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Good Rats


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Ike & Tina Turner


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Jackson 5


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Keb' Mo'


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Mitch Ryder & the Detroit Wheels


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Orion The Band


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Propellerheads


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quiet Riot


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Radiohead


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Southern Gentlemen


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Tijuana Brass, Herb Albert and the


----------



## Gr3iz

U - U2


----------



## dotty999

V - Vagabonds


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Wolfmother


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yanni


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zombies


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Angel


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Black Sabbath


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Cold Sun


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Deep Purple


----------



## dotty999

E - Eagles

one of my favourites!


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## dotty999

G - Genesis


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Hot Chelle Rae


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Inez and Charlie Foxx


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Judas Priest


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kitaro


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Lez Zeppelin


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Micke Bjorklof & Blue Strip


----------



## 2twenty2

N - New York Dolls


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Oliver


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Pink Floyd


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Qurterflash


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Rush


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Small Faces


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Turtles


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Utopia


----------



## dotty999

V - Vagabonds


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Willy DeVille


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Youngbloods


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zombies


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Art Blakey and the Jazz Messengers


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Bachman–Turner Overdrive


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Canned Heat


----------



## dotty999

D - Drifters


----------



## 2twenty2

E - E Street Band


----------



## Gr3iz

F - fat Harry and the Fuzzy Licks


----------



## dotty999

G - Genesis


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Howlin' Stone


----------



## 2twenty2

I - Ironhorse


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Jimmy Page and Friends


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Locomotive


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Manfred Mann


----------



## dotty999

N - New Order


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Oliver


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Pink Floyd


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Question Mark & the Mysterians


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Radiohead


----------



## dotty999

S - Searchers


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Trans-Siberian Orchestra


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U2


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Ventures, The


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Who, The


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xscape


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yankee Rose


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zebra


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Alabama


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Backbone Slip


----------



## 2twenty2

C - CCR


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Dion


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Fever Tree


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Gerry and the Pacemakers


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Hair of the Dog


----------



## 2twenty2

I - Irish Rovers


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Jeff Beck Group


----------



## dotty999

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Lucas Haneman Express


----------



## 2twenty2

M -Monkees


----------



## dotty999

N - New Order


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Oasis


----------



## dotty999

P - Police


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quarterflash


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Radiohead


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Sonny & Cher


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Traveling Wilburys, The


----------



## Gr3iz

U - UFO


----------



## dotty999

V - Vagabonds


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Whitesnake


----------



## Kalleigh

Velvet Revolver


----------



## Gr3iz

Nice try, but we're up to "X", Kristyn.

X - XTC


----------



## Kalleigh

Yelawolf


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zebra


----------



## Kalleigh

Ambrosia


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Blues Traveler


----------



## Kalleigh

Credence Clearwater Revival


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Dave Clark Five


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Edgar Winter & Rick Derringer


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Great White


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Heaven's Basement


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Iron Butterfly


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Johnny Winter and the McCoys


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Karen Young


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Mott the Hoople


----------



## dotty999

N - Nazareth


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Oasis


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Popa Chubby


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Rocky Hill


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Santana


----------



## Gr3iz

T - T. S. McPhee & Dick Heckstall-Smith


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U2


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Village People


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Wailin' Jennys, The


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xscape


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Young and Sexy


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zombies


----------



## 2twenty2

A - ABBA


----------



## dotty999

B - Beatles


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Country Joe & the Fish


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Deep *Purple*


----------



## dotty999

E - Eagles


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Fever Tree


----------



## Kalleigh

G-Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## dotty999

H - Hermans Hermits


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Iron Buttrefly


----------



## dotty999

J - Jam


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kingston Trio


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Loverboy


----------



## dotty999

M - Move


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nice


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Orleans


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Paul Butterfield Blues Band


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Robin Trower


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Santana


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Tedeschi Trucks Band


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U2


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Vangelis


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Who, The


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xscape


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yes


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zombies, The


----------



## dotty999

A - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Big Mike & Booty Papas


----------



## dotty999

C - Cream


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Del Shannon


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Eurythmics


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Fred Waring and the Pennsylvanians


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Gaye Bykers on Acid


----------



## dotty999

H - Hermans Hermits


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Iron Maiden


----------



## dotty999

J - Jam


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Koko Taylor


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Mick Ralphs Blues Band


----------



## 2twenty2

N - New Order


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Oliver


----------



## dotty999

P - Police


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Question Mark and the Mysterions


----------



## dotty999

R - Rubettes


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Scaffold, The


----------



## dotty999

T - Temptations


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Ultimate Spinach


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Van Halen


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Willie Dixon & Johnny Winter


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Young Rascals


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zombies, The


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Archies, The


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Beau Brummels, The


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Country Joe & the Fish


----------



## dotty999

D - Dave Clarke Five


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Edgar Winter Group


----------



## dotty999

F - Free


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Gov't. Mule


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## dotty999

I - Inkspots


----------



## Gr3iz

J - John Lee Sanders & the World Blue Band


----------



## dotty999

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Lizardmen


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Monkees


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Neil Young & Crazy Horse


----------



## dotty999

O - O'Jays


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Paul Butterfield Blues Band


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Rory Gallagher


----------



## dotty999

S - Steely Dan


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Teenage Head


----------



## Gr3iz

U - UFO


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Van Halen


----------



## dotty999

W - Wings


----------



## Gr3iz

X - XScape


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yardbirds


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zebra


----------



## dotty999

A - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Bachman Turner Overdrive


----------



## dotty999

C - Cream

Hi Mark!

I'm up late watching an interesting programme on gypsy life, quite fascinating to say the least!


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Drive-By Truckers

Hiya Dotty dear! 

Is this current gypsy life? Or historic?


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Eagles, The


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Fats Domino


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Gregg Allman Band


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Harpdog Brown


----------



## 2twenty2

I - Iggy Pop & the Stooges


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Jimmy Rip & the Trip


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Louis Armstrong and the All stars


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Max Webster


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nazareth


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Our Lady Peace


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Peter & Gordon


----------



## dotty999

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Ricky Valance


----------



## dotty999

S - Searchers


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Thunderclap Newman


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U2


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Vanilla Fudge


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Wednesday


----------



## Gr3iz

X - XTC


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Your Favorite Enemies


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zombies, The


----------



## dotty999

A - Animals


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Beegees, The


----------



## 2twenty2

C - CCR


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Delaney & Bonnie & Friends


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Eric Singer Project


----------



## HOBOcs

F - FOUR SEASONS, THE AND FRANKIE VALLI


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Grateful Dead


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Hedley


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Il Divo


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Jan and Dean


----------



## Gr3iz

K - King Crimson


----------



## dotty999

L - Love Affair


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Merle Haggard


----------



## dotty999

N - New Order


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Ocean


----------



## dotty999

P - Police


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quicksilver Messenger Service


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Revere & the Raiders, Paul


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Status Quo


----------



## dotty999

T - Troggs


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Utopia


----------



## 2twenty2

*HAPPY NEW YEAR!*

V - Violent Femmes


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Wishbone Ash

And a Happy New Year to you, too, knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Young Rascals


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zombies, The


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Archie Bell & the Drells


----------



## 2twenty2

B - British Modbeats


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Crosby, Still, Nash & Young


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Detroit


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Entwistle, John


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Foreigner


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Georgia Satellites


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Hollies, the


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Iron Maiden


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Keb' Mo'


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Los Lobos


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Mahavishnu Orchestra


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Outlaws


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Paul Revere and the Raiders


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Queensryche


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Red Thunder


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Savoy Brown


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Tina Turner


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Ultravox


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Venom


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Wishbone Ash


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Youngblood Brass Band


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zombies


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Arlo Guthrie


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Black Crowes


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Cowsills, The


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Drake


----------



## Gr3iz

E - E Street Band


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Freddy and the Dreamers


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Great White


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Herman's Hermits


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Ike & Tina Turner


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Jeff Healey Band


----------



## dotty999

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Lizardmen


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Manfred Mann


----------



## Gr3iz

N - NRBQ


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Our Lady Peace


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Paul Butterfield Blues Band


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Radiohead


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Santana


----------



## dotty999

T - Troggs


----------



## 2twenty2

U - Unit 187


----------



## dotty999

V - vipers


----------



## Gr3iz

W - West, Bruce & Laing


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yes


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zombies


----------



## dotty999

A - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Bellamy Brothers


----------



## 2twenty2

C - CCR


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Duane Allman


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Electric Light Ochestra


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Flying Burrito Brothers, The


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Great Big Sea


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Hound Dog Taylor


----------



## 2twenty2

I - INXS


----------



## Gr3iz

J - John Mayall & Eric Clapton


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Killer Dwarfs


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Little Walter


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Mamas and the Papas


----------



## dotty999

N - New Order


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Otis Rush


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Public Enemy


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Question Mark & the Mysterions


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Run-D.M.C


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Sir Lord Baltimore


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Three Dog Night


----------



## dotty999

U - Undertones


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Violent Femmes


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Willie Nelson


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yoko Ono


----------



## dotty999

Z- ZZ Top


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Asia


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Boston


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Captain Beyond


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Detroit


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Evergreen


----------



## dotty999

F - Free


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Grateful Dead


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Head East


----------



## 2twenty2

I - Iggy Pop


----------



## Gr3iz

J - James Gang


----------



## dotty999

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Little Milton


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Marilyn Manson


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nazz


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Otis Redding
( I know not a band. I couldn't think of anything else. Brain not working too good as usual)


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Professor Longhair

Not a problem, knuck! Not too many of these people play solo. Even f it is a single name, they've usually got a band behind them!


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Quincy Jones


----------



## dotty999

R - Rolling Stones


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Santana


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Twisted Sister


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U2


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Venus


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Waylors, The


----------



## Gr3iz

X - XTC


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yardbirds


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zebra


----------



## HOBOcs

A - Allman Brothers Band


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Big Walter Horton & Carey Bell


----------



## 2twenty2

C - CCR


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Deep Purple


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Elvis Presley


----------



## dotty999

F - Free


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Gov't. Mule


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Iron Butterfly


----------



## HOBOcs

J - JETHRO TULL


----------



## Gr3iz

K - King Crimson


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Lionel Richie


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Molly Hatchet


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Outlaws


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Peter, Paul and Mary


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Gentle Giant


----------



## 2twenty2

Okay I'll do Q 

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

I guess I just wasn't with it yesterday ...

R - Rick Derringer


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> I guess I just wasn't with it yesterday ...


No problem. 

S - Santana


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Tedeschi Trucks Band


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U2


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Ventures, The


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Whitesnake


----------



## Gr3iz

X - XScape


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yes


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Alan Parsons Project


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Band, The


----------



## 2twenty2

C - CCR


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Doobie Brothers


----------



## 2twenty2

E - E Street Band


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Fever Tree


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Humble Pie


----------



## 2twenty2

I - INXS


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Joe Bonamassa


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Louis Armstrong And The Duke Ellington Orchestra


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Megadeth


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nazz


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Ohio State University Marching Band


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Penn State Marching Band! 

OSU is our closest rival! ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Ram Jam


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Santana


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Traffic


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U2


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Velvet Underground


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Wyrd Sisters


----------



## Gr3iz

X - XTC


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yukon Blonde


----------



## Gr3iz

Z- Zombies, The


----------



## 2twenty2

A - ABBA


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Bachman Turner Overdrive


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Crowbar


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Doobie Brothers


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Eagles


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invention


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Head East


----------



## 2twenty2

I - It's OK!


----------



## Gr3iz

J - J. Geils Band


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Manfred Mann


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nazareth


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Oasis


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Paul Butterfield Blues Band


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen


----------



## dotty999

R - Rolling Stones


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Stealers Wheel


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Triumph


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Ultimate Spinach


----------



## dotty999

V - Vibes


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Walter Ostanek Band


----------



## Gr3iz

X - XScape


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Young Rascals, The


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zombies


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Allman Brothers


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Blondie


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Chilliwack


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Drive-By Truckers


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Eurythmics


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Fred Waring and the Pennsylvanians


----------



## 2twenty2

TGIF!

G - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Howlin' Stone


----------



## 2twenty2

I - INXS


----------



## Gr3iz

J - James Gang


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kinks


----------



## HOBOcs

L - Los Lobos


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Moby Grape


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Oliver


----------



## HOBOcs

P - Pink Floyd


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quicksilver Messenger Service


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Radiohead


----------



## dotty999

S - Shadows


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Trapeze


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U2


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Ventures, The


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Whitehorse


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xymox


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Your Favorite Enemies


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zebra


----------



## 2twenty2

A - ABBA


----------



## dotty999

B - Byrds


----------



## HOBOcs

C - *C*reedence *C*learwater *R*evival


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Down and Outlaws


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Emerson, Lake and Palmer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Foghat


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Humble Pie


----------



## 2twenty2

I - Ironhorse


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Jimi Hendrix Experience


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Lizardmen


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Metallica


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Neil Young & Crazy Horse


----------



## HOBOcs

O - Ozark Mountain Daredevils


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Porcupine Tree


----------



## HOBOcs

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - REO Speedwagon


----------



## dotty999

S - Searchers


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Troggs


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U2


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Velvet Underground


----------



## dotty999

W - Wham


----------



## Gr3iz

X - XTC


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Young Rascals, The


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zombies, The


----------



## dotty999

A - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Bachman Turner Overdrive


----------



## 2twenty2

C - CCR


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Don Ellis Orchestra


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Eagles


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Foghat


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Humble Pie


----------



## 2twenty2

I - INXS


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Leslie West


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Monkees


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nazareth


----------



## dotty999

O - Ojays


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Patti Smith Group


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Royal Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Santana


----------



## dotty999

T - Troggs


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U2


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Ventures, The


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Waltons, The


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xscape


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yardbirds, The


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zombies, The


----------



## 2twenty2

A - America


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Country Joe and the Fish


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Deep Purple


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Frank Zappa & the Mothers of Invention


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Herman's Hermits


----------



## 2twenty2

I - INXS


----------



## dotty999

J - Jam


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kitaro


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## dotty999

M - Move


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Neil Young and Crazy Horse


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Oasis


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Procol Harum


----------



## HOBOcs

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Rick Derringer


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Santana


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Temperance Seven


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U2


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Velvet Underground


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Who, The


----------



## Gr3iz

X - XTC


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Your Favorite Enemies


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zebra


----------



## 2twenty2

A - ABBA


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Band, The


----------



## 2twenty2

C - CCR


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Dixie Chicks


----------



## dotty999

E - Eagles


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Frost


----------



## dotty999

G - Genesis


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Hollies, The


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Iron Butterfly


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Jackson 5, The


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kansas


----------



## dotty999

L - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Mark Ford and the Blue Line


----------



## 2twenty2

N - New York Dolls


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Orion the Hunter


----------



## dotty999

P - Platters


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Ram Jam


----------



## dotty999

S- Steely Dan


----------



## Gr3iz

T - The Turtles


----------



## dotty999

U - Undertones


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Ventures, The


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Who, The


----------



## Gr3iz

X - XTC


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Young, Neil and Crazy Horse


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zevon, Warren


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Air Supply


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Bob Seger & the Silver Bullet Band


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Cream


----------



## dotty999

D - Damned


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Eurythmics


----------



## dotty999

F - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Grateful Dead


----------



## dotty999

H - Human League


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Ike & Tina Turner


----------



## dotty999

J - Judas Priest


----------



## Gr3iz

K - King Crimson


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Linkin Park


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Mahavishnu Orchestra


----------



## dotty999

N - New Order


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Outlaws, The


----------



## dotty999

P - Pretenders


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Question Mark & the Mysterions


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Rolling Stones, the


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Slidin' Slim & Eric Hansson


----------



## dotty999

T - Troggs


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U.S. Girls


----------



## dotty999

Van Halen


----------



## 2twenty2

W - War


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yardbirds, The


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Adam and the Ants


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Blues Brothers


----------



## dotty999

C - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Derek & the Dominos


----------



## dotty999

E - Eagles


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Fred Waring and the Pennsylvanians


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Head East


----------



## 2twenty2

I - INXS


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Joan Baez


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Lettermen


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Monkees


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nazz


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Oasis


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Procol Harum


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen


----------



## dotty999

R - Rolling Stones


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Santana


----------



## dotty999

T - Troggs


----------



## 2twenty2

U - Uriah Heep


----------



## dotty999

V - Vanguards


----------



## Gr3iz

W - West, Bruce & Laing


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Youngbloods


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zombies, The


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Atomic Rooster


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Beatles


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Canned Heat


----------



## dotty999

D - Dave Clarke Five


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Everly Brothers, The


----------



## dotty999

F - Free


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Gryphon


----------



## dotty999

H - Herman's Hermits


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Iron Butterfly


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Journey


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kingsmen


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Lenny Kravitz


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Marshall Tucker Band


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Nirvana


----------



## dotty999

O - O'Jays


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Paul Revere and the Raiders


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quicksilver Messenger Service


----------



## dotty999

R - Rolling Stones


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Sir Lord Baltimore


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Tears For Fears


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Ultimate Spinach


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Van Halen


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Who


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yo-yo Ma


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zombies, The


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Angel


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Beastie Boys


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Captain Beyond


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Def Leppard


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Electric Prunes


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Georgia Satellites


----------



## dotty999

H - Herman's Hermits


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Isley Brothers


----------



## dotty999

J - Jam


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kansas


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Loverboy


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Manassas


----------



## dotty999

N - New Order


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Oasis


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Porcupine Tree


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen


----------



## dotty999

R - Rolling Stones


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Santana


----------



## dotty999

T - Troggs


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Utopia


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Van Halen


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Walter Trout and the Free Radicals


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Youngbloods


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zombies, The


----------



## dotty999

A - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Cream


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Drive-By Truckers


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Eurythmics


----------



## dotty999

F - Free


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Hollies, The


----------



## 2twenty2

I - Ink Spots


----------



## dotty999

J - Jam


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kenny Rogers and the First Edition


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Linkin Park


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Mick Ralph's Blues Band


----------



## dotty999

N - Nazareth


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Oliver


----------



## dotty999

P = Police


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quicksilver Messenger Service


----------



## dotty999

R - Ronettes


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Santana


----------



## dotty999

T - Troggs


----------



## 2twenty2

U - Uriah Heep


----------



## dotty999

V - Vamps


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Wishbone Ash


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yes


----------



## dotty999

Z - Zombies


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Alice In Chains


----------



## dotty999

B - Byrds


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Country Joe & the Fish


----------



## dotty999

D - Dave Clarke Five


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Eurythmics


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Frank Marino & Mahogany Rush


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Howlin' Stone


----------



## dotty999

I - Inkspots


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Jam, the


----------



## dotty999

K - Kinks


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Led Zeppelin


----------



## dotty999

M - Manfred Mann


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## dotty999

O - Osmonds


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Platters, the


----------



## dotty999

Q - Queen


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Ronnetes, the


----------



## dotty999

S - Searchers


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Trapeze


----------



## 2twenty2

U - Uriah Heep


----------



## dotty999

V - Verve


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Willie Nelson


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Young Rascals


----------



## dotty999

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Angel


----------



## dotty999

B - Byrds


----------



## 2twenty2

C - CCR


----------



## dotty999

D - Dave Clark Five


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Eric Clapton and Rick Derringer


----------



## dotty999

F - Free


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Great Big Sea


----------



## dotty999

H - Herman's Hermits


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Isabel Tavares and the Black Coffee Band


----------



## dotty999

J - Jam


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Karin Rudefelt and Doctor Blues


----------



## dotty999

L - Love Affair


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Ministry


----------



## dotty999

N - New Seekers


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Outlaws


----------



## dotty999

P - Police


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Question Mark and the Mysterions


----------



## dotty999

R - Rolling Stones


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Sly and the Family Stone


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Triumph


----------



## dotty999

U - Undertones


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Van Halen


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Waylors, The


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xspace


----------



## dotty999

Y - Yazoo


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zombies, The


----------



## dotty999

A - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Band, The


----------



## dotty999

C - Cream


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Delaney & Bonnie & Friends
(Just how many bands was Eric Clapton associated with?) ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Eagle & Hawk

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eric_Clapton


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Fats Domino

In other words, a butt-load! ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Goddo


----------



## Gr3iz

Slowhand gets around! ;-)

H - Hair of the Dog


----------



## 2twenty2

I - Ink Spots, The


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Jack Bruce & Clem Clemson


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kinks, The


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Leslie West


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Martha and the Muffins


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nine Below Zero


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Organized Rhyme


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Poppa 'D' and the Aggravators


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen


----------



## dotty999

R = Rolling Stones


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Sunny South Blues Band


----------



## 2twenty2

T - The Tea Party


----------



## Gr3iz

U - UFO


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Van Halen


----------



## dotty999

W - Wham


----------



## Gr3iz

X - XTC


----------



## dotty999

Y - Yardbirds


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zevon, Warren


----------



## dotty999

A - Animals


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Big Head Todd and the Monsters


----------



## dotty999

C - Cream


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Doobie Brothers


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Eric Sardinas


----------



## dotty999

F - Free


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Gladys Knight & the Pips


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Hollies, The


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Ike Quebec


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Jimi Hendrix Experience, The


----------



## dotty999

K - Kiss


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Mick Jagger & Chris Jagger


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Niagara


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Oliver


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Peter, Paul and Mary


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quade


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Rolling Stones, The


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Scaffold, The


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Three Dog Night


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Ultimate Spinach


----------



## HyperHenry

V - Van Halen


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Willie Dixon & Johnny Winter


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XTC


----------



## HyperHenry

Young Bloods


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zac Brown Band


----------



## dotty999

A - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Beatles


----------



## dotty999

C - Cream


----------



## HyperHenry

Deep Purple


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Eagles


----------



## dotty999

F - Free


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Gary Puckett & the Union Gap


----------



## HyperHenry

Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## dotty999

I - Inkspots


----------



## Gr3iz

J - John Lee Hooker, Booker T Jones & Randy California


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Lucas Haneman & the Lucas Haneman Express


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Monkees


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Norman Greenbaum


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Oasis


----------



## dotty999

P - Police


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quarterflash


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Run D.M.C.


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Stevie Ray Vaughan & Double Trouble


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Triumph


----------



## dotty999

U - Undertones


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Velvetones, The


----------



## dotty999

W - Wham


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xscape


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yardbirds


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zombies, The


----------



## 2twenty2

A - ABBA


----------



## dotty999

B - Byrds


----------



## 2twenty2

C - CCR


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Dave Clark 5


----------



## dotty999

E - Eagles - one of my favourites!


----------



## Gr3iz

OK, then -- F - Foghat -- my favorite! ;-)

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## dotty999

G - Genesis - another favourite! Hi Mark


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Humble Pie


----------



## 2twenty2

I - Ironhorse


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Jeff Healey Band, The


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Killer Dwarfs


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Les Brown and His Band of Renown


----------



## dotty999

M - Moody Blues


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Nickleback


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Orion the Hunter


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Police, The


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Question Mark & the Mysterions


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Revere, Paul & the Raiders


----------



## dotty999

S - Searchers


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Terell Stafford Quintet


----------



## dotty999

U - Undertones

Hi Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Voices of Classic Rock


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Willy Dixon & Johnny Winter

Hiya Dotty dear! Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Young the Giant


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zombies, The


----------



## dotty999

A - Abba


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Bachman Turner Overdrive


----------



## dotty999

C - Cream


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Doors, The


----------



## dotty999

E - Eagles


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Foghat


----------



## dotty999

G - Genesis


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Hedley


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Iron Butterfly


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Journey


----------



## dotty999

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Led Zeppelin


----------



## dotty999

M - Move


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nazz


----------



## HyperHenry

Orbison, Ray


----------



## dotty999

P - Police


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quiet Company


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## Gr3iz

???


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Rolling Stones


----------



## dotty999

S - Santana


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Taj Mahal


----------



## dotty999

U - Undertones


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Vanilla Fudge


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Who, The


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xscape


----------



## HyperHenry

Yankovich, Al


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zevon, Warren


----------



## 2twenty2

A - April Wine


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Blues Traveler


----------



## dotty999

C - Cream


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Dave Clark Five


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Episode Six


----------



## dotty999

F - Free


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Georgia Satellites


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Impressions, The


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kitaro


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Maggie Bell & Big Jim Sullivan


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Northern Pikes, The


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Outlaws, The


----------



## HyperHenry

P - Peter Frampton


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Room Full of Blues


----------



## dotty999

S - Santana


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Three Dog Night


----------



## Gr3iz

U - UFO


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Vondelpark


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Wicked Mercy, The


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XX, The


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Young Rascals


----------



## HyperHenry

Z Z Topp


----------



## 2twenty2

A - ABBA


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Black Lilies, The


----------



## dotty999

C - Cream


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Dirty Streets, The


----------



## dotty999

E - Eagles, one of my favourites


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Foghorn Stringband


----------



## dotty999

G - Genesis


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Ian Gillan Band


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Janis Joplin


----------



## dotty999

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Mamas and the Papas


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nine Below Zero


----------



## dotty999

O - Osmonds


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Pretty Things, The


----------



## Grey03

Q - Quest


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Radiohead


----------



## dotty999

S - Searchers


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Ted Z and the Wranglers


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U2


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Vitamin C


----------



## dotty999

W - Wham


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xscape


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yeah Yeah Noh


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zombies, The


----------



## HyperHenry

Alcatraz


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Bluesland Horn Band, The


----------



## 2twenty2

C - CCR


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Death Hawks


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Eurythmics


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Fuego


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Great Big Sea


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Hair of the Dog


----------



## 2twenty2

I - INXS


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Jack Bruce & Gary Moore


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Lucas Haneman Express


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Mumford and Sons


----------



## dotty999

N - New Order


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Oliver


----------



## dotty999

P - Police


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quicksilver Messenger Service


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Ron Hawkins and the Rusty Nails


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Spencer Davis Group


----------



## dotty999

T - Troggs


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Uriah Heep


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Van Halen


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Who


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yellow Magic Orchestra


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zeppelin, Led


----------



## dotty999

A - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Beatles


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Cannonball Adderley


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Doors, The


----------



## dotty999

E - Eagles


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Family


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Gil Fuller & The Monterey Jazz Festival Orchestra


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Herman's Hermits


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Ike & Tina Turner


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Jackson 5


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Keb' Mo' & Taj Mahal


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Linkin Park


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Manfred Mann's Earth Band


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Northern Pikes, The


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Otis Rush


----------



## dotty999

P = Police


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quarterflash


----------



## dotty999

R - Rolling Stones


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Santana


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Tin House


----------



## 2twenty2

U - UJ3RK5


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Velvet Underground


----------



## dotty999

W - Wham


----------



## Gr3iz

X - XTC


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yardbirds


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zombies, The


----------



## 2twenty2

A - April Wine


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Boogie Beasts


----------



## dotty999

C - Cream


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Dave Meniketti


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Eagles


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Fuego


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Guess Who


----------



## dotty999

H - Honeycombs


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Iron Butterfly


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Janis Joplin


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kansas


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Loverboy


----------



## dotty999

M - Move


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Neil Young & Crazy Horse


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Oasis


----------



## dotty999

P - Police


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen


----------



## dotty999

R - Rolling Stones


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Santana


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Trans-Siberian Orchestra


----------



## 2twenty2

U - Uriah Heep


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Van Halen


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Wilburys, Traveling


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xciter


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yardbirds


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zebra


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Alabama


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Bacon Brothers


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Crazyhead


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Daytona & the BlueSide Rockers


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Eagles


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Fumes, The


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Head East


----------



## 2twenty2

I - INXS


----------



## Gr3iz

J - John Lee Hooker


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kinks


----------



## HyperHenry

Lincoln Brewster


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Mahogany Rush


----------



## 2twenty2

N - New Order


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Oliver


----------



## 2twenty2

P - *Pink* Floyd


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quicksilver Messenger Service


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Rolling Stones


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Spirit


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Triumph


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Uncle Sally


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Voices on the Verge


----------



## dotty999

W - Wham


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Young Rascals


----------



## dotty999

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## 2twenty2

A - ABBA


----------



## dotty999

B - Byrds


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Chickenpox Party


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Dr. Teeth and The Electric Mayhem


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Edgar Winter's White Trash


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Family Stone, The


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Gary Hoey


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Hollies


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Ian Anderson


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kansas


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Deejay100six

M - Manic Street Preachers


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Orion the Hunter


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Paul Revere and the Raiders


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Question Mark & the Mysterians


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Real Thing, The


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Sandpipers, The


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Tina Turner


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Ultimate Spinach


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Veronica Falls


----------



## dotty999

W - Who


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yo-yo Ma


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zombies, The


----------



## dotty999

A - Animals


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Beatles


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Cat Mother and the All Night Newsboys


----------



## dotty999

I'm a cat's mother 

D - Dreamers


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Etta James


----------



## simian

F - Faceache


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Hollies, The


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Incredible String Band, The


----------



## dotty999

J - Jam


----------



## Gr3iz

K - King Crimson

Hiya Dotty dear! How are ya?


----------



## dotty999

L - Led Zeppelin

Hi Mark!

I'm annoyed that my central heating system and shower have broken down! no hot water!


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Monkees, The


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nashville Teens, The

Dotty, that sucks! You're welcome to use mine! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

O - Ojays

Oh I say!


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Public Enemy


----------



## dotty999

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Robin Barrett And Coyote Kings


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Santana


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Tin House


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U2


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Van Morrison and Them


----------



## dotty999

W - Wet Wet Wet


----------



## 2twenty2

x - xtc


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yes


----------



## HOBOcs

Zappa, Frank


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Atomic Kitten


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Black Lilies, The


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Cream


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Duffy Power


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Eurythmics


----------



## HOBOcs

F - Faces


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Gary Brooker & Andy Fairweather Low


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Herman's Hermits


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Infected Mushroom


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kris Kristofferson


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Little Richard


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Max Middleton & Mick Taylor


----------



## 2twenty2

N - North of America


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Opeth


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Pearl Jam


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quarterflash


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Radiohead


----------



## dotty999

S - Searchers


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Traveling Wilburys


----------



## HOBOcs

U - Uriah Heap


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Verve, The


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Walter Trout


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Young, Neil & Crazy Horse


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zombies, The


----------



## dotty999

A - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Gr3iz

B - B. B. King & Bobby Blue Bland


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Chrome Molly


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Duff Power


----------



## dotty999

E - Eagles


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Fuzz Dog


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Gerry and the Pacemakers


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Hound Dog Taylor & the Houserockers


----------



## 2twenty2

I - Ink Spots, The


----------



## dotty999

J - Jam


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Lonesome Shack


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Mamas and the Papas


----------



## dotty999

N - New Order


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Outlaws


----------



## dotty999

P - Pretenders


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Rush


----------



## dotty999

T - Troggs


----------



## Gr3iz

U - UFO


----------



## dotty999

V - Vagabonds


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Waylon Jennings & Willie Nelson


----------



## 2twenty2

"S" was missed

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Young Rascals


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zombies


----------



## dotty999

A - Animals


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Blackbone Slip


----------



## 2twenty2

C - CCR


----------



## Athan

D - Demonic Resurrection


----------



## dotty999

E - Eagles


----------



## Athan

Foo Fighters


----------



## dotty999

G - Genesis


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Hedley


----------



## dotty999

I - Inkspots


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Jimi Hendrix Experience


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kansas


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Lazarus


----------



## dotty999

M - Move


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nazareth


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Others, The


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Peter, Paul & Mary


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen


----------



## Cookiegal

R - REO Speedwagon.


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Santana


----------



## Cookiegal

T - Toto


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Ultimate Spinach

Somebody's been slumming it all day today ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Voices of Classic Rock


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> Somebody's been slumming it all day today


Bored.


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Wishbone Ash

;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yoko Ono


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zombies


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Atomic Rooster


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Beastie Boys


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Clarence "Gatemouth" Brown


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Diesel Park West


----------



## dotty999

E - Eagles


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Fever Tree


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Gerry and the Pacemakers


----------



## HOBOcs

H - Hollies


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Iron Butterfly


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## Gr3iz

K - King Crimson


----------



## Athan

L - Lacuna coil


----------



## dotty999

M - Move


----------



## 2twenty2

N - New Life Crisis


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Orion the Hunter


----------



## Athan

P - Pantera


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Ry Cooder & The Chicken Skin Band


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Sly and the Family Stone


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Taj Mahal & Keb' Mo' Band


----------



## 2twenty2

U - Uriah Heep


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Van Halen


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Whitesnake


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xscape


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yukon Kornelius


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zombies, The


----------



## dotty999

A - Animals

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Band, The

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## 2twenty2

C - CCR


----------



## dotty999

D - Dave Clark Five


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Eurythmics


----------



## dotty999

F - Free


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Great White


----------



## dotty999

H - Honeycombs


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Iron Maiden


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Jackson Five


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Keb' Mo' Band


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Mick Taylor & Max Middleton


----------



## 2twenty2

N - N-Trance


----------



## Cookiegal

O - Offenbach


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Platters, The


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Robin Barrett And Coyote Kings


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Siouxsie and the Banshees


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Tin House


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U2


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Vipers, The


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Wailin' Jennys


----------



## HOBOcs

X - Xavier Rudd


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Youth League


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zero 7


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Alice Cooper


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Beetles


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Cars


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Duran Duran


----------



## Gr3iz

E - E Street Band


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Georgia Satellites


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Herman's Hermits


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Ike & Tina Turner


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Journey


----------



## Gr3iz

K - King Crimson


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Muddy Waters


----------



## 2twenty2

N - N-Trance


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Outlaws


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Police, The


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quiet Riot


----------



## Cookiegal

R - Rascal Flatts


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Sir Lord Baltimore


----------



## Cookiegal

T - Three Dog Night


----------



## 2twenty2

U - Uriah Heep


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Velvet Underground


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Welshly Arms


----------



## Gr3iz

X - XTC


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yardbirds, the


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zebra


----------



## 2twenty2

A - April Wine


----------



## Gr3iz

B - BTO


----------



## 2twenty2

C - CCR


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Derek and the Dominos


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Eurythmics


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Friends of Distinction


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Harry Chapin


----------



## 2twenty2

I - INXS


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Jimi Hendrix Experience


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kinks, The


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Little Feat


----------



## Cookiegal

M - Mashmakhan


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Otis Redding


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Police, The


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quicksilver Messenger Service


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Rough Trade


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> O - Otis Redding


Just a reminder that it's supposed to be a band.


----------



## Cookiegal

S - Santana


----------



## Gr3iz

Cookiegal said:


> Just a reminder that it's supposed to be a band.


A.) It seems to me that several years ago we has established that a solo artist was allowed.
2.) I doubt Otis did everything solo. There was likely a backing band with him, even studio musicians ... ;-)

T - Trapeze


----------



## 2twenty2

U - Uriah Heep


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Van Halen


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Who, The


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> several years ago we has established that a solo artist was allowed


OK, I wasn't aware of rule changes along the way as when in doubt I refer to the original post in the thread. Perhaps it would be a good idea to change the title of the thread?


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> There was likely a backing band with him, even studio musicians


Every artist has that so I guess every artist is a band.


----------



## Cookiegal

And no, I'm not doing "X".


----------



## 2twenty2

Ok I will do "X"

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Youngbloods


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Art Blakey And The Jazz Messengers


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Bee Gees, The


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Canned Heat


----------



## Cookiegal

D - Dolly Parton (her ample assets are like two other people)


----------



## Gr3iz

There was a joke (many years ago!) that wen't something like: Who's got bigger boobs than Dolly Parton? Lillian Carter. ;-)

E - Edgar Winter Group


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Foghat


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Gov't Mule


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Hollies, The


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Indigenous


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Janis Joplin


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kitaro


----------



## Cookiegal

L - Lonestar


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Ministry


----------



## Gr3iz

N - New Riders of the Purple Sage


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Ocean


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Paul Butterfield Blues Band


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Rick Gibson Band


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Sly and the Family Stone


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Tommy Castro & the Painkillers


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U2


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Vanilla Fudge


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Whitehorse


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xscape


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yardbirds, The


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zombies, The


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Alan Parsons Project, The


----------



## Cookiegal

B - Boney M.


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Cult, The


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Dixie Chicks


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Everly Brothers, The


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Flying Burrito Brothers


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Head East


----------



## 2twenty2

I - INXS


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Johnny 'Guitar' Watson


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Laura Cox Band


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Mindbenders, The


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Neil Young & Crazy Horse


----------



## HOBOcs

O - Ollie And The Nightingales


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Pat Travers


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen


----------



## Grey03

R - Rockstar


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Santana


----------



## dotty999

T - Temptations


----------



## HOBOcs

U -Uriah Heep


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Ventures, The


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Who, The


----------



## Gr3iz

X - XTC


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yes


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## 2twenty2

A - ABBA


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Bluesbreakers


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Cream


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Down and Outlaws


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Emmylou Harris


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Harpdog Brown


----------



## 2twenty2

I - INXS


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Joe Bonamassa


----------



## dotty999

K - Kinks


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## dotty999

M - Manfred Mann


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nancy Sinatra


----------



## dotty999

O - Osmonds


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Pure Prairie League


----------



## dotty999

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Robert Randolph & the Family Band


----------



## dotty999

S - Searchers


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Ty Curtis Band


----------



## dotty999

U - Undertones


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Van Morrison


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Waylon Jennings


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xscape


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yankee Rose


----------



## HOBOcs

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Allman Brothers


----------



## dotty999

B - Byrds


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Cold Sun


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Deep Purple


----------



## dotty999

E - Eagles


----------



## HOBOcs

F - Foo Fighters


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Guy Lombardo's Orchestra


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Herman's Hermits


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Irish Rovers


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Judas Priest


----------



## HOBOcs

K - Kraftwerk


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Lew Jetton & 61 South


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Marilyn Manson


----------



## Gr3iz

N - New Riders of the Purple Sage


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Oasis


----------



## dotty999

P - Pretenders


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quarterflash


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Ron Hawkins and the Rusty Nails


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Shaw Davis & the Black Ties


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Tina Turner


----------



## HOBOcs

U - Uriah Heap


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Van Halen


----------



## dotty999

W - Whitesnake


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XTC


----------



## HOBOcs

Y - Yes


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Atomic Rooster


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Bachman–Turner Overdrive


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Cat Mother and the All-Night Newsboys


----------



## HOBOcs

D - Duran Duran


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Emerson, Lake and Palmer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Fever Tree


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Great Big Sea


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Humble Pie


----------



## 2twenty2

I - Iron Maiden


----------



## Gr3iz

J - John Pagano Band


----------



## dotty999

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Lou Reed


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Mohawk Lodge, The


----------



## Gr3iz

N - New Riders of the Purple Sage


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Our Lady Peace


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Pat Travers


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Robert Plant


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Sloan


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Taj Mahal & Keb' Mo'


----------



## 2twenty2

U - Uriah Heep


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Van Morrison


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Whitehorse


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xscape


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yardbirds


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zebra


----------



## 2twenty2

A - AC/DC


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Bellamy Brothers


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Cowboy Junkies


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Dirk Digglers Blues Revue


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Eric Singer Project


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Fred Waring & the Pennsylvanians


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Greta Van Fleet


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Head East


----------



## 2twenty2

I - Ironhorse


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Janis Joplin


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Led Zeppelin


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Monkees


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nazz


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Oasis


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Patti Smith Group


----------



## dotty999

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Royal Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## dotty999

S - Supremes


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Trans-Siberian Orchestra


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Uriah Heep


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Verve, The


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Wham!


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XTC


----------



## RT

Y - Yes


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zombies, The


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Allman Bothers Band


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Bad Company


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Canned Heat


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Dave Clark Five


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Etta James


----------



## HOBOcs

F - Frankie Valli


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Good Rats


----------



## HOBOcs

H - Hollies


----------



## 2twenty2

I - INXS


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Joe Bonamassa


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kinks, The


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Laura Cox Band


----------



## HOBOcs

M - Moody Blues


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Nylons, The


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Outlaws


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Pretenders


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quarterflash


----------



## HOBOcs

R - Rolling Stones


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Shreddy Krueger


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Tin House


----------



## 2twenty2

U - Uriah Heep


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Van Morrison


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Wednesday Night Heroes


----------



## Gr3iz

X - XTC


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yukon Kornelius


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zombies


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Alabama


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Bing Crosby


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Diana Ross & The Supremes


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Elvis


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Frank Zappa & the Mothers of Invention


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Harry Chapin


----------



## 2twenty2

I - Insidious


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Johnny "Guitar" Watson


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Lightnin' Hopkins


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Men Without Hats


----------



## Gr3iz

N - New Kids on the Block


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Ox


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Poco


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Ry Cooder


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Stone Roses


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Tedeschi Trucks Band


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U2


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Vultures, The


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Whitesnake


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xscape


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yardbirds


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zombies, The


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Alanis Morissette


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Bobby "Blue" Bland


----------



## 2twenty2

C - CCR


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Drive-By Truckers


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Earl Scruggs


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Fat Harry & the Fuzzy Licks


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Goddo


----------



## dotty999

H - Hermans Hermits


----------



## 2twenty2

I - INXS


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Judas Priest


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Lettermen


----------



## dotty999

M - Manfred Mann


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nazareth

Happy New Year, my dear!


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Oasis


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Platters, The


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Rush


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Siouxsie and the Banshees


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers


----------



## 2twenty2

U - UB40


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Van Morrison


----------



## dotty999

W - Wham


----------



## Gr3iz

X - XTC


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - YFriday


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## 2twenty2

A - AC/DC


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Blues Traveler


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Cream


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Dudley Taft


----------



## 2twenty2

E - E Street band


----------



## dotty999

F - Free


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Grateful Dead


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Hank Snow


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Iron Maiden


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Johnny Cash


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kingsmen


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Linkin Park


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Michael van Merwyk & Bluesoul


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Outlaws


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Police, The


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quicksilver Messenger Service


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Radiohead


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Sister Sparrow and the Dirty Birds


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Toto


----------



## Gr3iz

U - UFO


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Veronica Falls


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Walter T. Higgs


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Youngbloods


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zombies


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Anthony Geraci & the Boston Blues All-Stars


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Black Sabbath


----------



## dotty999

C - Cream


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Dave Clark Five


----------



## dotty999

E - Eagles


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Frankie Goes to Hollywood


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Greyhound Blues Band


----------



## HyperHenry

Huey Lewis


----------



## dotty999

I - Inkspots


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Jan & Dean


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Lew Jetton & 61 South


----------



## dotty999

M - Manfred Mann


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Otis Rush & Buddy Guy


----------



## dotty999

P - Pretenders


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen


----------



## dotty999

R - Rebel Rousers


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Santana


----------



## dotty999

T - Troggs


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U2


----------



## dotty999

V - Vagabonds


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Wire


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xscape


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yardbirds


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zombies, The


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Alabama


----------



## dotty999

B - Byrds


----------



## 2twenty2

C - CCR


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Dave Weld & The Imperial Flames Blues Band


----------



## 2twenty2

E - E Street Band


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Frankie Lee, Doug Newby & The Bluzblasters


----------



## dotty999

G - Genesis


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Hot Tuna


----------



## 2twenty2

I - INXS


----------



## Gr3iz

J - John B. Sebastian


----------



## dotty999

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Lee McBee & the Passions


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Mamas and the Papas


----------



## dotty999

N - Nazareth


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Omar & the Howlers


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Pink


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Qluster


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Radiohead


----------



## dotty999

S - Searchers


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Triumph


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Uriah Heep


----------



## dotty999

V - Vagabonds


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Wizzard


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-Sinner


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yukon Blonde


----------



## dotty999

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Afrissippi


----------



## dotty999

B - Byrds


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Corey Dennison Band


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Deep Purple


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Ernie Southern & The Deltaholics


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Freddie and the Dreamers


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Ginger Baker


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Hollies


----------



## dotty999

I - Ivy League


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Jeannie & Jimmy Cheatham And The Sweet Baby Blues Band


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Little Anthony And The Locomotives


----------



## dotty999

M - Move


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nick Moss Band


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Oasis


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Paul Butterfield Blues Band


----------



## dotty999

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Royal Southern Brotherhood


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Santana


----------



## dotty999

T - Troggs


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U2


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Van Morrison & Them


----------



## 2twenty2

W - War


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xscape


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Young Rascals, The


----------



## dotty999

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Atomic Kitten


----------



## dotty999

B - Bread - one of my favourites


----------



## 2twenty2

C - CCR


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Daddy Long Legs


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Fieldstones


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## dotty999

H - Hermans Hermits


----------



## 2twenty2

I - Iron Butterfly


----------



## dotty999

J - Jam


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Lil' Ed and The Blues Imperials


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Ministry


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nico Duportal & His Rhythm Dudes


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Our Lady Peace


----------



## dotty999

P - Pretenders


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen


----------



## dotty999

R - Rolling Stones


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Seatrain


----------



## 2twenty2

T - The Tea Party


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Ulrich Ellison and Tribe


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Van Halen


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Wheels Within Wheels


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yardbirds


----------



## dotty999

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Alabama State Troopers


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Beatles


----------



## HOBOcs

C - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## 2twenty2

D - D.O.A.


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Eli 'Paperboy' Reed & The True Loves


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Foghat


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Golden State Lone Star Blues Revue


----------



## dotty999

H - Honeycombs


----------



## 2twenty2

I - INXS


----------



## HOBOcs

J - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Knickerbocker All-Stars


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Mel Brown And The Homewreckers


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Northside


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Outlaws


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Procol Harum


----------



## dotty999

Q - Queen


----------



## HOBOcs

R - Rough Trade


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Shaw Davis & The Black Ties


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Triumph


----------



## Gr3iz

U - UFO


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Van Halen


----------



## dotty999

W = Wet Wet Wet


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yank Rachell & David Morgan


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zombies


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Ana Popovic


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Blue Rodeo


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Curtis Salgado


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Destroyer


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Eddie Shaw And The Wolfgang


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Foghat


----------



## dotty999

G - Genesis


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Hosea Hargrove & Enter City Band


----------



## dotty999

I - Inkspots


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Jack Heinze Bluesband


----------



## dotty999

K - Kinks


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lynyrd skynyrd


----------



## dotty999

M - Move


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nico Smoljan & The Snakedancers


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Oasis


----------



## HOBOcs

P - Pink Floyd


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Qluster


----------



## HOBOcs

R - Rascals, The


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Santana


----------



## dotty999

T - Troggs


----------



## 2twenty2

U - Uriah Heep


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Van Morrison


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Who, The


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xscape


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yardbirds, The


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zed Mitchell


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Alabama


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Big Smokey Smothers With The Crowns


----------



## dotty999

C - Cream


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Dave Weld & The Imperial Flames Blues Band


----------



## dotty999

E - Eagles


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Floyd Lee Band


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Harmonica Fats & Bernie Pearl


----------



## 2twenty2

I - Iron Maiden


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Jeannie & Jimmy Cheatham And The Sweet Baby Blues Band


----------



## dotty999

K - Kinks


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Loverboy


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Mark May & The Agitators


----------



## HOBOcs

N - New York Dolls


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Our Lady Peace


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Pocket Rockets


----------



## dotty999

Q - Queen


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Rolling Stones


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Sons Of The Whiskey Rebellion


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Tiny Tim


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Ultimate Spinach


----------



## HOBOcs

V - Velvet Underground


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Who, The


----------



## Gr3iz

X - XTC


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yukon Blonde


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zebra


----------



## HOBOcs

A - Allman Brothers Band


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Bramhall Brothers


----------



## HOBOcs

C - CCR


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Danny Bryant's Red Eye Band


----------



## dotty999

E - Eagles


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Foghat


----------



## dotty999

G - Genesis


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Hedley


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Ian Anderson's Country Blues Band


----------



## HOBOcs

J - Jethro Tull


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kay Kay and the Rays


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Led Zeppelin


----------



## dotty999

M - Move


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nico Duportal & His Rhythm Dudes


----------



## HOBOcs

O - OZARK MOUNTAIN DAREDEVILS, THE


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Paul Lamb & the King Snakes


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Robbie Hill & The Blue 62's


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Santana


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Toler Tucci Band


----------



## dotty999

U - Undertones


----------



## HOBOcs

W - who, the


----------



## Gr3iz

And, just so that "V" doesn't feel slighted -- 
V - Victor Wainwright & The Wildroots


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Youngbloods


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zombies


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Alexis Korner's Breakdown Group


----------



## HOBOcs

B - Bee Gees, The


----------



## 2twenty2

C - CCR


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Danny Bryant's Red Eye Band


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Eurythmics


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Floyd Miles & Friends


----------



## 2twenty2

G- George Thorogood


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Homemade Jamz Blues Band


----------



## 2twenty2

I - Ian & Sylvia


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Jeffery Halford & The Healers


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kinks, The


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Lil' Ed and The Blues Imperials


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Monkees


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nick Schnebelen Band


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Oak Ridge Boys


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Paul Woodcock Band


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Robbie Hill & The Blue 62's


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Santana


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Toler Tucci Band


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U2


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Victor Wainwright & The Wildroots


----------



## dotty999

W - Wham


----------



## HOBOcs

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Young, Neil


----------



## dotty999

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Alabama


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Beth Hart & Joe Bonamassa


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Crash Test Dummies


----------



## dotty999

D - Doors


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Eurythmics


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Flyin' Saucers


----------



## dotty999

G - Genesis


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Hedley


----------



## dotty999

I - Inkspots


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Jeff Healey


----------



## dotty999

K - Kinks


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## dotty999

M - Manfred Mann


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Mz Dee & Maurizo Pungo Large Band


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Oasis


----------



## dotty999

P - Pretenders


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quarterflash


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Radiohead


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Steve Lucky And The Rhumba Bums


----------



## dotty999

T - Temptations


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Ultimate Spinach


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Vondelpark


----------



## dotty999

W - Wham


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Young Rascals


----------



## dotty999

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Alexis Korner's Breakdown Group


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Boston


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Chubby Carrier & The Bayou Swamp Band


----------



## dotty999

D - Doors


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Electric Blues Duo


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Frankie Goes To Hollywood


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Greg Izor And The Box Kickers


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Herman's Hermits


----------



## HOBOcs

F - Fifth Dimension


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm sorry, Jim, but in what language does "F" follow "H"? ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

I - Ink Spots, The


----------



## Gr3iz

j - Jordan Patterson & The D.C. Hurricane


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Little Cooper And The Drifters


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Monkees


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Neal Black & Larry Garner


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Ocean


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Pocket Rockets


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Richard Van Bergen & Rootbag


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Supertramp


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Trickbag


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U2


----------



## dotty999

V - Vogues


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Who


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xscape


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Young Guns


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zebra


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Anvil


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Boz Scaggs


----------



## dotty999

C - Cream


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Delaney & Bonnie & Friends


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Everly Brothers


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Frankie Lee, Doug Newby & The Bluzblasters


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Great Big Sea


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Hopkins Brothers


----------



## 2twenty2

I - INXS


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Jim Weider And The Honky Tonk Gurus


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Larry Garner & Michael Van Merwyk


----------



## HOBOcs

M - Moody Blues


----------



## dotty999

N - New Order


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Oasis


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Pinetop Perkins


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Roomful Of Blues


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Santana


----------



## dotty999

T - Troggs


----------



## Gr3iz

U - UFO


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Van Halen


----------



## dotty999

W - Whitesnake


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Youngbloods


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zombies


----------



## dotty999

A - Animals


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Beatles


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Catfish & the Crawdaddies


----------



## HOBOcs

D - Derek and the Dominos


----------



## dotty999

E - Eagles


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Foghat


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Grace Potter And The Nocturnals


----------



## dotty999

H - Happy Mondays


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Indigenous


----------



## dotty999

J - Jam


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kim Simmonds & Savoy Brown


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Lionel Ritchie


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Mark May Band


----------



## dotty999

N - Nirvana


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Otis Redding


----------



## HOBOcs

P - Paul Revere and the Raiders


----------



## dotty999

Q - Queen


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Radiohead


----------



## HOBOcs

S - Supertramp


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Triumph


----------



## HOBOcs

U - U2


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Violent Femmes


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Wheels Within Wheels


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yo-Yo Ma


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zolty Cracker


----------



## dotty999

A - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Bharath And His Rhythm Four


----------



## 2twenty2

C - CCR


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Doug Deming & The Jewel Tones


----------



## dotty999

E - Eagles


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Foggy Hogtown Boys


----------



## dotty999

G - Genesis


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Hanson Brothers


----------



## dotty999

I - Inkspots


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Jay Willie Blues Band


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kevin Hearn and Thin Buckle


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Linda Hopkins, Maxine Weldon, Mortonette Jenkins


----------



## dotty999

M - Move


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Neal Black & Larry Garner


----------



## dotty999

O - O'Jays


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Paul Woodcock Band


----------



## dotty999

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Rod Piazza And The Mighty Flyers Blues Quartet


----------



## dotty999

S - Slade


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Trooper


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Ulrich Ellison


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Van Halen


----------



## dotty999

W - Wishbone Ash


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yes


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zombies


----------



## dotty999

A - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Bharath And His Rhythm Four


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Count Basie


----------



## dotty999

D - Dakotas


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Eight Seconds


----------



## dotty999

F - Free


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Hound Dog Taylor And The Houserockers


----------



## 2twenty2

I - INXS


----------



## dotty999

J - Jam


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Little walter


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Mamas and the Papas


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nico Smoljan & The Snakedancers


----------



## 2twenty2

O - One to One


----------



## dotty999

P - Pretenders


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quarte4rflash


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Rush


----------



## dotty999

S - Slade


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Ty Curtis Band


----------



## 2twenty2

U - Ugly Ducklings


----------



## dotty999

V - Vagabonds


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Wednesday Night Heroes


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xscape


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yamantaka // Sonic Titan


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zaza


----------



## 2twenty2

A - AC/DC


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Billy Dunn And Blues Way


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Cream


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Driftin' Slim And His Blues Band


----------



## dotty999

E - Eagles


----------



## HOBOcs

F - Frankie Valli & the Four Seasons


----------



## dotty999

G - Genesis


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## dotty999

I - Icicle Works


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Jimmy Rogers & Left Hand Frank


----------



## dotty999

K - Kansas


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Little Roger & The Houserockers


----------



## dotty999

M - Move


----------



## HOBOcs

N - New Riders of the Purple Sage


----------



## dotty999

O - OJays


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Pristine


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen


----------



## dotty999

R - Ronettes


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Stinky Lou & The Goonmat


----------



## dotty999

T - Tornados


----------



## Gr3iz

U - UFO


----------



## dotty999

V - Vagabonds


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Walter Trout and the Free Radicals


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Young Rascals


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zombies


----------



## dotty999

A - Animals


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Billy Dunn And Blues Way


----------



## dotty999

C - Cream


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Danny Bryant's Red Eye Band


----------



## dotty999

E - E L O


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Frank Robinson & Guitar Curtis


----------



## HOBOcs

G - Genesis


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Hosea Hargrove & Enter City Band


----------



## 2twenty2

I - INXS


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Jack Heinze Bluesband


----------



## dotty999

K - Kinks

one of my fav groups


----------



## Gr3iz

Along with the Eagles ... ;-)

L - Little Cooper And The Drifters


----------



## dotty999

M - Move

oh yes and the above too!


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Neal Black & Larry Garner


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Ox


----------



## dotty999

P - Pretenders


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quicksilver Messenger Service


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Radio Radio


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Samantha Fish Band

This young lady has a very nice voice, IMHO.


----------



## 2twenty2

T - The Tragically Hip


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Ultimate Spinach


----------



## dotty999

V - Voodoo Dolls


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Willie Dixon & Johnny Winter


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Young, Neil


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zeppelin, Led


----------



## Gr3iz

A - American Blues Exchange


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Blues Brothers


----------



## dotty999

C - Cream


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Deja Voodoo


----------



## dotty999

E - Eagles


----------



## HOBOcs

F - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Harmonica Fats & Bernie Pearl


----------



## 2twenty2

I - INXS


----------



## Gr3iz

J - J. J. Jackson & Prado Brothers


----------



## HOBOcs

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Leon Thomas Blues Band


----------



## dotty999

M - Move


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nick Moss Band


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Oasis


----------



## dotty999

P - Police


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Ron Hacker & The Hacksaws


----------



## HOBOcs

S - Supertramp


----------



## 2twenty2

T - The Tea Party


----------



## HOBOcs

U - U2


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Victor Wainwright & The Wildroots


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Whitesnake


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xscape


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yardbirds


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zac Brown Band


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Asia


----------



## dotty999

B - Bangles


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Chicago


----------



## dotty999

D - Deep Purple


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Eagle and Hawk


----------



## dotty999

F - Free


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Guitar Johnny & The Rhythm Rockers


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Huey Lewis and the News


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Ida Cox With The Coleman Hawkins Quintet


----------



## dotty999

J - JLS


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Little Anthony And The Locomotives


----------



## dotty999

M - Manfred Mann


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## dotty999

O - O'Jays


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Phillip Walker & Lonnie Brooks


----------



## dotty999

Q - Queen


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Rolling Stones (should be the rolling grey beards)


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Saffire


----------



## dotty999

T - Troggs


----------



## Gr3iz

U - UFO


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Violent Femmes


----------



## dotty999

Happy Birthday! 

W - Wham


----------



## Gr3iz

X - XTC

Happy birthday knuck/222!


----------



## 2twenty2

Thanks!

Y - Yardbirds


----------



## dotty999

Z - Zombies


----------



## 2twenty2

A - ABBA


----------



## dotty999

B - Byrds


----------



## 2twenty2

C - CCR


----------



## dotty999

D - Deep Purple


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Eurythmics


----------



## dotty999

F - Free


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Grateful Dead


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Hollies


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Ida Cox With The Coleman Hawkins Quintet


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Johnny Cash


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kilborn Alley Blues Band


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Matthew Skoller Lost Trio


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Nickleback


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Otis Rush & Buddy Guy


----------



## 2twenty2

P - *Pink* Floyd


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quarterflash


----------



## HOBOcs

R - Red Rider


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Santana


----------



## dotty999

T - Troggs


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Uriah Heep


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Voggue


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Watermelon Slim & the Workers


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Young Rascals


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Amos Garrett, Doug Sahm & Gene Taylor


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Bachman–Turner Overdrive


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Cathy Lemons Blues Band


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Destroyer


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Ernie Southern & The Deltaholics


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Foghat


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Greg Izor And The Box Kickers


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Half Moon Run


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Indigenous


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Jackson 5


----------



## dotty999

K - Kinks


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## dotty999

M - Move


----------



## Gr3iz

N - North Mississippi Allstars


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Oak Ridge Boys


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Paul Woodcock Band


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Reverend Peyton's Big Damn Band


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Santana


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Three Bedroom Ramblers


----------



## 2twenty2

U - UB40


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Victor Wainwright & The Wildroots


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Wednesday Night Heroes


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xscape


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Young Guns


----------



## dotty999

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Aynsley Lister, Erja Lyytinen & Ian Parker


----------



## dotty999

B - Bread


----------



## 2twenty2

C - CCR


----------



## dotty999

D - Deep Purple


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Eurythmics


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Freddy Brooks Band


----------



## dotty999

G - Genesis


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Herman's Hermits


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Indigenous


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Journey


----------



## dotty999

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Little Cooper And The Drifters


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Max Webster


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nick Holt


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Ocean


----------



## dotty999

P = Pretenders


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen


----------



## dotty999

R - R. E. M


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Santana


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Tedeschi Trucks Band


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U2


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Vaughan Brothers


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Weekend


----------



## Gr3iz

X - XTC


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Young and Sexy


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zager and Evans


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Angel Witch


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Benny and the Fly-by-Niters


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Crowbar


----------



## dotty999

D - dog collar


----------



## 2twenty2

dog collar?

E - Eurythmics


----------



## Gr3iz

Must be one of those obscure British bands ... ;-)

F - Fieldstones


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> Must be one of those obscure British bands ... ;-)




G - Gaye Bykers on Acid


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Hillstomp


----------



## 2twenty2

I - INXS


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Jim Weider And The Honky Tonk Gurus


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Little JC & His Blues Band


----------



## dotty999

M - Move


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Northern Pikes


----------



## dotty999

O - Outlaws


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Paul Rishell & Annie Raines


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Royal Southern Brotherhood


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Santana


----------



## Gr3iz

T - T-Bone Walker


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U2


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Victor Wainwright & The Wildroots


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Wide Mouth Mason


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xscape


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Young, Neil


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zed Mitchell


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Alice in Chains


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Big Twist & The Mellow Fellows


----------



## dotty999

C - Cream


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Dave Weld & The Imperial Flames Blues Band


----------



## dotty999

E - Eagles


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Frankie Lee, Doug Newby & The Bluzblasters


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Grateful Dead


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Harmonica Fats & Bernie Pearl


----------



## 2twenty2

I - INXS


----------



## Gr3iz

J - J Asling Roots & Friends


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Lee McBee And The Passions


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Modbeats, British


----------



## dotty999

N - New Order


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Oasis


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Paul Lamb & The King Snakes


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Robbie Hill & The Blue 62's


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Santana


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Terry 'Big T' Williams & Wesley 'Junebug' Jefferson


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U2


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Viceroy


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Who, The


----------



## Gr3iz

X - XTC


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yardbirds


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zombies, The


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Apostle of Hustle


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Bill Lyerly Band


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Chixdiggit


----------



## dotty999

D - Doors


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Eurythmics


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Freddy Brooks Band


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Hosea Hargrove & Enter City Band


----------



## 2twenty2

I - INXS


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Jeannie & Jimmy Cheatham And The Sweet Baby Blues Band


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kinks


----------



## dotty999

L - Lagwagon


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Mamas and the Papas


----------



## dotty999

N - Nazareth


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Oak Ridge Boys


----------



## dotty999

P = Police


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Shaw Davis & The Black Ties


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Santana


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Tamara Peterson With The Lucky Peterson Band


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U2


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Van Morrison & Them


----------



## HOBOcs

W - War


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xscape


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Young Rascals, The


----------



## HOBOcs

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Alan Parsons Project


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Buddy Guy and Tracy Chapman


----------



## 2twenty2

C - CCR


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Dave Specter & Lenny Lynn


----------



## dotty999

E - Eagles


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Frank Robinson & Guitar Curtis


----------



## dotty999

G - Genesis


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Hollywood Fats Band


----------



## dotty999

I - Inkspots


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Jason Elmore & Hoodoo Witch


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Leadfoot Rivet


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Moody *Blues*, The


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nico Smoljan & The Snakedancers


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Oak Ridge Boys


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Paul Lamb & The King Snakes


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Ray Fuller And The Bluesrockers


----------



## dotty999

S - Searchers


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Three Dog Night


----------



## dotty999

U - Undertones


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Violent Femmes


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Walter Trout and the Radicals


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yank Rachell and Homesick James


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zombies, The


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Amos Garrett, Doug Sahm & Gene Taylor


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Beatles, The


----------



## dotty999

C - Cream


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Daddy Mack Blues Band


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Eurythmics


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Frankie Lee Sims


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Guess Who, The


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Harpdog Brown


----------



## 2twenty2

I - INXS


----------



## Gr3iz

J - James Montgomery Band


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Leon Thomas Blues Band


----------



## dotty999

M - Move


----------



## 2twenty2

N - New Order


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Omar And The Howlers


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Pursuit of Happiness


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quicksilver Messenger Service


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Radio Radio


----------



## dotty999

S - Shadows


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Toto


----------



## dpader

U - Usher


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Volker Strifler


----------



## dpader

W - Wings


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Youngbloods


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zombies


----------



## dotty999

A - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## 2twenty2

B- Beastie Boys


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Cat Mother and the All Night Newsboys


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Depeche Mode


----------



## dotty999

E - Eagles


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Family


----------



## dotty999

G - Genesis


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Huey Lewis and the News


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Ian Anderson's Country Blues Band


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Judas Priest


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kenny Wayne Shepherd


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Los Lobos


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Matthew Skoller Lost Trio


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Outlaws


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Public Enemy


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quarterflash


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Rolling Stones


----------



## dotty999

S - Sweet


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Triumph


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Ultimate Spinach


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Viking Skull


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Willie Dixon


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Young Rascals


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zombies, The


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Affrissippi


----------



## dotty999

B - Badfinger


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Coupe De Villes


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Drake


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Eli 'Paperboy' Reed & The True Loves


----------



## 2twenty2

TGIF!

F - Family Stone, Sly and the


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Greg Izor And The Box Kickers

Must've been a really long week, knuck! ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

Don't know how that happened. I just reported myself for duplicate post.

H - Hollies


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Ike & Tina Turner

I've just been watching a few Jeff Beck videos. I'd never known about his bass player, a chick named Tal Wilkenfeld. She's fantastic! One of the best bass players I've heard in a long time! And pretty! Girl next door pretty! Check her out on some of Beck's YouTube videos ...


----------



## 2twenty2

J - joint


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Karim Albert Kook


----------



## CptCookie

L 
Los Del Rios


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Mamas and the Papas


----------



## dotty999

N - New Order


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Oasis


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Paul Butterfield Blues Band

Welcome back, knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark! Thanks. 

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Rick Estrin and the Nightcats

I (and Liz) was concerned. Your final 6-7 posts the other night were all screwy! Then you disappeared. Good to see you back!


----------



## 2twenty2

Thanks.



Gr3iz said:


> Your final 6-7 posts the other night were all screwy!




S - Santana


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Taj Mahal & Ry Cooder


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U2


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Village People


----------



## dotty999

W - Whitesnake


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Youngbloods


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zombies


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Alexis Korner's Breakdown Group


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Bob Marley


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Chief Schabuttie Gilliame


----------



## dotty999

D - Dakotas


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Eddie Shaw And The Wolfgang


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Frankie Goes To Hollywood


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Groundhogs


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Hollies


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Iron Butterfly


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Judas Priest


----------



## dotty999

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Larry Garner & Michael Van Merwyk


----------



## dotty999

M - Move


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Otis Rush


----------



## 2twenty2

P - *Pink* Floyd


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quarterflash


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Rovers, Irish The


----------



## dotty999

S - Searchers


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Tina Turner


----------



## dotty999

U - Undertones


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Vaughan Brothers


----------



## dotty999

W - Wham


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xscape


----------



## dotty999

Y - Yazoo


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zevon, Warren


----------



## 2twenty2

A - ABBA


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Benny and the Fly-by-Niters


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Credence Clearwater Revival


----------



## dotty999

D - Deep Purple


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Eurythmics


----------



## dotty999

F - Free


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Henry Gray & Rudi Richards


----------



## 2twenty2

I - INXS


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Jason Elmore & Hoodoo Witch


----------



## dotty999

K - Kinks


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Libertines, The


----------



## dotty999

M - Move


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nico Duportal & His Rhythm Dudes


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Oasis


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Popa Chubby


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Roomful Of Blues


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Santana


----------



## dotty999

T - Tremelos


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Uriah Heep


----------



## dotty999

V - Vipers


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Walter Trout and the Radicals


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yoko Ono


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Ana Popovic


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Brian Adams


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Cedric Burnside & Lightnin' Malcom


----------



## dotty999

D - Deep purple


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Elvin Bishop Group, The


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Frankie Goes To Hollywood


----------



## dotty999

G - Genesis


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Harmonica Fats & Bernie Pearl


----------



## 2twenty2

I - INXS


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Jack Heinze Bluesband


----------



## dotty999

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Lil' Fi & the Delta Rhythm Kings


----------



## dotty999

M - Mavericks


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nico Duportal & His Rhythm Dudes


----------



## HOBOcs

O - Ozark Mountain Daredevils


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Pinetop Perkins


----------



## dotty999

Q -Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Rotary Connection


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Santana


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Tedeschi Trucks Band


----------



## 2twenty2

U - UB40


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Van Morrison


----------



## dotty999

W - Wham


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xscape


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yukon Blonde


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zebra


----------



## 2twenty2

A - AC/DC


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Bharath And His Rhythm Four


----------



## dotty999

C - Cream


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Dieter Kropp & The Fabulous Barbecue Boys


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Eurythmics


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Floyd Miles & Friends


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Hound Dog Taylor And The Houserockers


----------



## 2twenty2

I - INXS


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kid Bangham & Amyl Justin


----------



## 2twenty2

You don't like "J"


----------



## dotty999

I like *Jam *


----------



## Gr3iz

J was too easy ... ;-) <sigh>

L - Larry Garner & Michael Van Merwyk


----------



## dotty999

M - Move


----------



## Gr3iz

N - North Mississippi Allstars


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Oasis


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Paul Barry Blues Band


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Richard Van Bergen & Rootbag


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Santana


----------



## Gr3iz

T - T.D. Bell & Erbie Bowser


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U2


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Victor Wainwright & The Wildroots


----------



## 2twenty2

W - War


----------



## Gr3iz

X - XTC


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yardbirds


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zevon, Warren


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Alabama


----------



## dotty999

B - Bread


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Credence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Dave Specter & Lenny Lynn


----------



## 2twenty2

Good mornin Mark!

E - Emerson, Lake and Palmer


----------



## dotty999

F - Free


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Guess Who


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Hezekiah & The House Rockers


----------



## 2twenty2

I - INXS


----------



## Gr3iz

J - J Asling Roots & Friends


----------



## 2twenty2

Good mornin Mark!

K - Kinks


----------



## dotty999

loved the Kinks! 

L - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Manfred Mann


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nico Smoljan & The Snakedancers


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Our Lady Peace


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Pinetop Perkins & Hubert Sumlin


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Royal Southern Brotherhood


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Santana


----------



## dotty999

T - Troggs


----------



## 2twenty2

U - UB40


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Vanilla Fudge


----------



## 2twenty2

W - WDR Big Band


----------



## Gr3iz

X - XTC


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yellowjackets


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## 2twenty2

A - AC/DC


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Bryan Koenig & the Standback Blues Band


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Captain and Tennille


----------



## dotty999

D - Dakotas


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Eli 'Paperboy' Reed & The True Loves


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Foghat


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Gashouse Dave & The Hardtails


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Indigenous


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Jeff Healey


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kay Kay And The Rays


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Led Zeppelin


----------



## dotty999

M - Move


----------



## Gr3iz

N - New Riders of the Purple Sage


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Oasis


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Patti Smith Group


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Ry Cooder


----------



## dotty999

S - Slade


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Tijuana Brass, Herb Alpert and the


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Ultimate Spinach


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Voices on the Verge


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Who


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Young Rascals


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## dotty999

A - Animals


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Beatles


----------



## dotty999

C - Cream


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Derek & the Dominos


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Eurythmics


----------



## dotty999

F - Free


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## dotty999

H - Herman's Hermits


----------



## 2twenty2

I - INXS


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Johnny Hoy & The Bluefish


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Little Anthony And The Locomotives


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Mamas and the Papas


----------



## dotty999

N - New Order


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Oasis


----------



## dotty999

P - Police


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quicksilver Messenger Service


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Rush


----------



## dotty999

S - Searchers


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Triumph


----------



## dotty999

U - Undertones


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Victor Wainwright and the Train


----------



## 2twenty2

W - War


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xscape


----------



## dotty999

Y - Yazoo


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zombies


----------



## dotty999

A - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Bramhall Brothers


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Cat Stevens


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Hogjaw


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> H - Hogjaw


big letter jump? From C to H


----------



## Gr3iz

W0W! How did I do that? Hmmm ...

D - Dieter Kropp & The Fabulous Barbecue Boys


----------



## dotty999

E - Eagles


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Frank Robinson & Guitar Curtis


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Grateful Dead


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Homemade Jamz Blues Band


----------



## dotty999

I - Inkspots


----------



## Gr3iz

J - J Asling Roots & Friends


----------



## dotty999

K - Kansas


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Leon Thomas Blues Band


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Monkees


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nighthawks


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Orbison, Roy


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Paul Rishell & Annie Raines


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Ronnie Baker Brooks


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Santana


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Twisters


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U2


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Vincent Bucher


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Waylon Jennings


----------



## Gr3iz

X - XTC


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yes


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zebra


----------



## 2twenty2

A - AC/DC


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Billy D & The Hoodoos


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Country Joe and the Fish


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Dave Weld & The Imperial Flames Blues Band


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Everly Brothers


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Fat Possum


----------



## 2twenty2

G - George Thorogood & The Destroyers


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Hound Dog Taylor And The Houserockers


----------



## 2twenty2

I - INXS


----------



## Gr3iz

J - J Asling Roots & Friends


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kix


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Little Cooper And The Drifters


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Manfred Mann


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Neal Black & Larry Garner


----------



## dotty999

O - O Jays


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Popa Chubby


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Rick Estrin and the Nightcats


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Santana


----------



## Gr3iz

T - T-Bone Walker


----------



## dotty999

U - Undertones


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Vince Agwada


----------



## 2twenty2

W - War


----------



## Gr3iz

X - XTC


----------



## dotty999

Y - Yardbirds


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zombies


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Andy Just & The Defenders


----------



## dotty999

B - Byrds


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Catfish & the Crawdaddies


----------



## dotty999

D - Dakotas


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Etta James


----------



## dotty999

F - Free


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Greyhound Blues Band


----------



## dotty999

H - Huey Lewis and the News


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Ida Cox With The Coleman Hawkins Quintet


----------



## dotty999

J - Jam


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kenny Wayne Shepherd


----------



## dotty999

L - Love Affair

my kinda music


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Mark May Band And The Soul Satyr Horns


----------



## dotty999

N - New Order


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Otis 'Smokey' Smothers & His Ice Cream Men


----------



## dotty999

P = Police


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Rob Rio & The Revolvers


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Searchers, The


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Teddy Morgan & The Pistolas


----------



## 2twenty2

U - Uriah Heep


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Volker Strifler Band


----------



## dotty999

W - Westlife


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Young Money


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Ana Popovic


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Beatles


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Calvin Jackson & Mississippi Bound


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Dire Straits


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Ernie Southern & The Deltaholics


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## dotty999

G - Genesis


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Houston Stackhouse


----------



## 2twenty2

I - INXS


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Jimi Hendrix Experience


----------



## dotty999

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Little Anthony And The Locomotives


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Metallica


----------



## dotty999

N - New Order


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Original Blues Brothers Band


----------



## dotty999

P - Police


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quarterflash

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## dotty999

R - Rolling Stones

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Samantha Fish Band


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Tragically Hip


----------



## dotty999

U - Undertones


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Victor Wainright and Train


----------



## dotty999

W = Wham


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Young, Neil


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zombies


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Andrew 'Blueblood' McMahon


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Bob Marley


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Carol Fran & Clarence Hollimon


----------



## dotty999

D - Dakotas


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Etta James


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Foghat


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Gary Smith, Paris Slim, Big Walter & Johnny Ace


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Heart ❤


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Indigenous


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Johnny Winter


----------



## Gr3iz

K - King Curtis & Champion Jack Dupree


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Lady Ga Ga


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Mark May Band And The Soul Satyr Horns


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Nazareth


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Otis Spann


----------



## 2twenty2

P - *Pink* Floyd


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quicksilver Messenger Service


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Radio Radio


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Steve Gerard & The National Debonaires


----------



## 2twenty2

T - The Tea Party


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Ultimate Spinach


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Very Loud Death, A


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Walter Trout & Train


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Youngbloods


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zeppelin, Led


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Andy Just & The Defenders


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Blue Rodeo


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Colin John Band


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Dread Zeppelin


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Edgar Winter Group


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Foghat


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Gashouse Dave & The Hardtails


----------



## Athan

H - Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## 2twenty2

I - INXS


----------



## Athan

J - Judas Priest


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kim Simmonds & Savoy Brown


----------



## Athan

L - Lamb of god


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Motörhead


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nighthawks


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Oasis


----------



## dotty999

P - Police


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quicksilver Messenger Service


----------



## dotty999

R - Rolling Stones


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Shaw Davis & The Black Ties


----------



## 2twenty2

T - The Tea Party


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Utopia


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Viletones, The


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Who


----------



## 2twenty2

X-Quisite


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Youngbloods


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zombies, The


----------



## Gr3iz

A - American Blues Exchange


----------



## dotty999

B - Badfinger


----------



## 2twenty2

C - CCR


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Danny Bryant's Red Eye Band


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Eagles


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Harmonica Fats & Bernie Pearl


----------



## 2twenty2

I - INXS


----------



## dotty999

J - Jam


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kilborn Alley Blues Band


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Michael van Merwyk & Bluesoul


----------



## dotty999

N - New Order


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Otis Rush & Buddy Guy


----------



## dotty999

P - Pogues


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Question Mark and the Mysterians


----------



## dotty999

R - Rolling Stones


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Samantha Fish Band


----------



## dotty999

T - Troggs


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Ultimate Spinach


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Andy Just & The Defenders


----------



## dotty999

B - Byrds


----------



## 2twenty2

What happened to "V" "W" and "X" ?


----------



## Gr3iz

I just saw the "Z" and went from there ...

V - Ventures, The


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Weather Station, The


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xscape


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yardbirds, The


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Z. Z. Hill


----------



## dotty999

A - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Biscuit Rollers


----------



## dotty999

C - Cream


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Derek Trucks Band


----------



## dotty999

E - Eagles, my favourite group


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Floyd Miles & Friends


----------



## dotty999

G - Genesis


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Hosea Hargrove & Enter City Band


----------



## dotty999

I - Inkspots


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Jay Jesse Johnson Band


----------



## dotty999

K -Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - L.A. Blues Alliance


----------



## dotty999

M - Moody Blues


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nico Duportal & His Rhythm Dudes


----------



## dotty999

O - Osmonds


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Paul Lamb & The King Snakes


----------



## dotty999

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Reunion Blues Band


----------



## dotty999

S - Searchers


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Tedeschi Trucks Band


----------



## HOBOcs

U - Uriah Heep


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Vance Kelly & The Back Street Blues Band


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Whitesnake


----------



## Gr3iz

X - XTC


----------



## dotty999

Y - Yardbirds


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zombies


----------



## dotty999

A - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Blues Traveler


----------



## dotty999

C - Cream


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Dave Matthews Band


----------



## dotty999

E - Eagles


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Fabulous Thunderbirds


----------



## dotty999

G - Genesis


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Head East


----------



## dotty999

I - Inkspots


----------



## Gr3iz

J - John Dummer Blues Band


----------



## dotty999

K - KInks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Lil' Ed and The Blues Imperials


----------



## dotty999

M - Move


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nico Smoljan & The Snakedancers


----------



## dotty999

O - Opus


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Porcupine Tree


----------



## dotty999

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Rotary Connection


----------



## Driftbaby

S - Sex Pistols


----------



## dotty999

T - Troggs


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Ultimate Spinach


----------



## dotty999

V - Verve


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Wishbone Ash


----------



## dotty999

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Young Rascals


----------



## dotty999

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Amboy Dukes


----------



## dotty999

B - Bread


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Country Joe & the Fish


----------



## dotty999

D - Drifters


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Episode Six


----------



## dotty999

F - Free


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Gashouse Dave & The Hardtails


----------



## dotty999

H - Hanson


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Ian Anderson's Country Blues Band


----------



## dotty999

J - Jam


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kid Jonny Lang & The Big Bang


----------



## dotty999

L - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Montrose


----------



## dotty999

N - Nazareth


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Original Delta Fireballs


----------



## dotty999

P - Police


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quicksilver Messenger Service


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

R - Rush


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Sir Lord Baltimore


----------



## dotty999

T - Troggs


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U2


----------



## dotty999

V - Verve


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Water Street Blues Band


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

X - X-Caliber


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Young John Watson


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## dotty999

A - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Big Joe Louis & His Blues Kings


----------



## dotty999

C - Cream


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

D - Doors


----------



## dotty999

E - Eagles


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Frankie Lee, Doug Newby & The Bluzblasters


----------



## dotty999

G - Genesis


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Hawkwind


----------



## dotty999

I - Ivy League


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Jumping Matt & His Combo


----------



## dotty999

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Little Charlie & The Nightcats


----------



## dotty999

M - Marmalade

a blast from the past!


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Northside Blues Band


----------



## dotty999

O - Ojays


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Peter Frampton Band


----------



## dotty999

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Rick Moore And The Mr. Lucky Band


----------



## dotty999

S - Searchers


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Teresa James & The Rhythm Tramps


----------



## dotty999

U - Undertones


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Vaughan Brothers


----------



## dotty999

W - Wham


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xscape


----------



## dotty999

Y - Yardbirds


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zebra


----------



## dotty999

A - Animals


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Band


----------



## dotty999

C- Cream


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Delaney & Bonnie & Friends


----------



## dotty999

E - Eagles

one of my favourite groups


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Fever Tree


----------



## dotty999

G - Genesis


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Humble Pie


----------



## dotty999

I - Inkspots


----------



## Gr3iz

J - J Geils Band


----------



## dotty999

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Leon Russell


----------



## dotty999

M - Move


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nazareth


----------



## HOBOcs

O - Ohio Express, The
(bubble gum music)


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Popa Chubby


----------



## dotty999

P - Pretenders


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quicksilver Messenger Service


----------



## dotty999

R - Rolling Stones


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Savoy Brown


----------



## dotty999

T - Troggs


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Ultimate Spinach


----------



## dotty999

V - Verve


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Whitesnake


----------



## dotty999

X - Xscape


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Young Rascals


----------



## dotty999

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Atomic Rooster


----------



## dotty999

B - Byrds


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Cat Mother and the All-Night Newsboys


----------



## dotty999

D - Dakotas


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Electric Prunes, The


----------



## dotty999

F - Free


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## dotty999

H - Hermans Hermits


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Insomniacs


----------



## dotty999

J - Jam


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kenny Wayne Shepherd


----------



## HOBOcs

L - Los Lobos


----------



## dotty999

M - Move


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nazareth


----------



## dotty999

O - Ojays


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Procol Harum


----------



## dotty999

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Robin Trower


----------



## dotty999

S - Slade


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Tin House


----------



## HOBOcs

U - Uriah Heap

Robin Trower - good one


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Victor Wainright and the Train


----------



## dotty999

W - Wham


----------



## Gr3iz

X - XTC


----------



## dotty999

Y - Yardbirds


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zebra


----------



## dotty999

A - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Bachman-Turner Overdrive


----------



## dotty999

C - Cream


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Delaney & Bonnie & Friends


----------



## dotty999

E - Eagles


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Fabulous Thunderbirds


----------



## dotty999

G - Genesis


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Head East


----------



## dotty999

I - Ivy League


----------



## Gr3iz

J - James Gang


----------



## dotty999

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Leo Kottke


----------



## dotty999

M - Move


----------



## Gr3iz

N - New Riders of the Purple sage


----------



## dotty999

O - Ojays


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Procol Harum


----------



## dotty999

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - R. E. O. Speedwagon


----------



## dotty999

S - Searchers


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Trapeze


----------



## dotty999

U - Undertones


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Velvet Underground


----------



## dotty999

W - Westlife


----------



## Gr3iz

X - XTC


----------



## dotty999

Y - Yardbirds


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zombies, The


----------



## dotty999

A- Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Blues Brothers


----------



## dotty999

C - Cream


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Derek & the Dominos


----------



## dotty999

E - Eagles


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Foghat


----------



## dotty999

G - Genesis


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Humble Pie


----------



## dotty999

I - Inkspots


----------



## Gr3iz

J - J. Geils Band


----------



## dotty999

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Little Feat


----------



## dotty999

M - Move


----------



## Gr3iz

N - New Riders of the Purple Sage


----------



## dotty999

O - Osmonds


----------



## HOBOcs

P - Pink Floyd


----------



## dotty999

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Ritchie Blackmore's Rainbow


----------



## dotty999

S - Searchers


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Thin Lizzy


----------



## dotty999

U - Undertones


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Ventures, The


----------



## dotty999

W - Wham


----------



## Gr3iz

X - XScape


----------



## dotty999

Y - yardbirds


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zombies. The


----------



## dotty999

A - Animals


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Bachman-Turner Overdrive


----------



## dotty999

C- Cream


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Doobie Brothers


----------



## dotty999

E- Eagles


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## dotty999

G - Genesis


----------



## Gr3iz

h - head east


----------



## dotty999

I - Inkspots


----------



## Gr3iz

J - James Gang


----------



## dotty999

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Little Feat


----------



## dotty999

M - Marmalade


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## dotty999

O - Opus


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Patti Smith Group


----------



## dotty999

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Roomful of Blues


----------



## dotty999

S - Sweet


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Thunderclap Newman


----------



## dotty999

U - UB 40


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Ventures, The


----------



## dotty999

W - Wham


----------



## Gr3iz

X - XTC


----------



## dotty999

Y - Yazoo


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zephyr


----------



## dotty999

A - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Band, The


----------



## dotty999

C - Cream


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Dixie Dregs


----------



## dotty999

E - Eagles


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Foreigner


----------



## dotty999

G - Genesis


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Heart


----------



## dotty999

I - Iron Maiden


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Jorma Kaukonan


----------



## dotty999

K - Kinks


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Lou Reed and Velvet Underground


----------



## dotty999

M - Move


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Neil Young & Crazy Horse


----------



## dotty999

O - Ojays


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Porcupine Tree


----------



## dotty999

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Ramones, The


----------



## dotty999

S - Sweet


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Trapeze


----------



## dotty999

T - Undertones


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Ultimate Spinach


----------



## dotty999

V - Velvet Underground


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Walter Trout Band


----------



## dotty999

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Young Rascals


----------



## dotty999

ZZ Top


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Allman Brothers Band


----------



## dotty999

B - Beatles


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Cat Mother & the All Night Newsboys


----------



## dotty999

D -Dakotas


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Edgar Winter & White Trash


----------



## dotty999

F - Free


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Grand Funk


----------



## dotty999

H - Hermans Hermits


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Iron Maiden


----------



## dotty999

J - Jam


----------



## Gr3iz

K - King Crimson


----------



## dotty999

L - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Montrose


----------



## dotty999

N - New Order


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Oak Ridge Boys


----------



## dotty999

P - Pretenders


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quicksilver Messenger Service


----------



## dotty999

R - Rolling Stones


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Spirit


----------



## dotty999

T - Temptations


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Uriah Heep


----------



## dotty999

V - Verve


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Wallace Hartley & The Titanics


----------



## dotty999

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Young, Neil


----------



## dotty999

Z - Zombies


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Allman Brothers Band


----------



## dotty999

B - gotta be Beatles!


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Cat Stevens


----------



## dotty999

D - Dakotas


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## dotty999

F - Free


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Guess Who


----------



## dotty999

H - Hermans Hermits


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Ike & Tina Turner


----------



## dotty999

J - Judas Priest


----------



## Gr3iz

K - King Crimson


----------



## dotty999

L - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Marshall Tucker Band


----------



## dotty999

N - New Order


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Otis Spann


----------



## dotty999

P - Police


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quicksilver Messenger Service


----------



## dotty999

R - Rolling Stones


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Sir Lord Baltimore


----------



## dotty999

T - Temptations


----------



## Gr3iz

U - UFO


----------



## dotty999

V - Van Halen


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Whitesnake


----------



## dotty999

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Youngbloods, The


----------



## dotty999

ZZ Top


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Albert King and Stevie Ray Vaughan


----------



## dotty999

B - Byrds


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Canned Heat


----------



## dotty999

D - Dakotas


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Emerson, Lake & Palmer


----------



## dotty999

F - Free


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Georgie Satellites


----------



## dotty999

H - Hermans Hermits


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Ike & Tina Turner


----------



## dotty999

J - Jam


----------



## Gr3iz

K - King Crimson


----------



## dotty999

L - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Mountain


----------



## dotty999

N - New Order


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Outlaws


----------



## dotty999

P - Pretenders


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quick Silver Messenger service


----------



## dotty999

R - Rolling Stones


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Spirit


----------



## dotty999

T - Temptations


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Uriah Heep


----------



## dotty999

V - Verve


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Willie Nelson


----------



## dotty999

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Young Rascals


----------



## dotty999

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Alice Cooper


----------



## dotty999

B - Bad Company


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Cactus


----------



## dotty999

D - Dakotas


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Edgar Winter Group


----------



## dotty999

F - Free


----------



## Gr3iz

G - George Thorogood and the Delaware Destroyers


----------



## dotty999

H - Hermans Hermits


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Iggy Pop and the Stooges


----------



## dotty999

J - Jam


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kentucky Headhunters


----------



## dotty999

L - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Manfred Mann's Earth Band


----------



## dotty999

N - New Order


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Outlaws, The


----------



## dotty999

P - Police


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Question Mark and the Mysterians


----------



## dotty999

R - Rolling Stones


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Spirit


----------



## dotty999

T - Troggs


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Ultimate Spinach


----------



## dotty999

V - Vapors


----------



## Gr3iz

W - West, Bruce & Laing


----------



## dotty999

x - xtc


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yes


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zombies, The


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Albert King and Stevie Ray Vaughan


----------



## dotty999

B - Bad Company


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Cactus


----------



## dotty999

D - Dakotas


----------



## Gr3iz

E - ELP


----------



## dotty999

F - Free


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Gov't Mule


----------



## dotty999

H - Hermans Hermits


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Indigenous


----------



## dotty999

J - Jam


----------



## Gr3iz

K - King Crimson


----------



## dotty999

L - Libertines


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Mountain


----------



## dotty999

N - Nazareth


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Outlaws


----------



## dotty999

P - Police


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quicksilver Messenger Service


----------



## dotty999

R - Rolling Stones


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Savoy Brown


----------



## dotty999

T - Temptations


----------



## Gr3iz

U - U-2


----------



## dotty999

V - Verve


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Wishbone Ash


----------



## dotty999

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Young Rascals


----------



## dotty999

Z - ZZ TOP


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Allman Brothers Band


----------



## dotty999

B - Byrds


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## dotty999

D - Dave Clark Five


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Episode Six


----------



## dotty999

F - Free


----------



## Gr3iz

G - George Thorogood & The Delaware Destroyers


----------



## dotty999

H - Hermans Hermits


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Isley Brothers


----------



## dotty999

J - Jam


----------



## Gr3iz

K - King Crimson


----------



## dotty999

L - Lynard Skinner


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Mahavishnu Orchestra


----------



## HOBOcs

N - Neil Young


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Outlaws, The


----------



## dotty999

P - Police


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quicksilver Messenger Service


----------



## dotty999

R - Rolling Stones


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Steely Dan


----------



## dotty999

T - Troggs


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Ultimate Spinach


----------



## dotty999

V - Van Halen


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Wishbone Ash


----------



## dotty999

X - xtc


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Young Rascals


----------



## dotty999

Z - Zombies


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Allman Brothers, The


----------



## dotty999

B - Byrds


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Captain Beyond


----------



## dotty999

D - Dakotas


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Emerson, Lake & Palmer


----------



## dotty999

F - Free


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Golden Earring


----------



## dotty999

H - Hanson


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Iron Butterfly


----------



## dotty999

J - Judas Priest


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Keith Richards & The X-pensive Winos


----------



## dotty999

L - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Manfred Mann's Earth Band


----------



## dotty999

N - New Order


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Otis Redding


----------



## dotty999

P -Police


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quarterflash


----------



## dotty999

R - Rolling Stones


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Stray Cats


----------



## dotty999

T - Troggs


----------



## Gr3iz

U - UFO


----------



## dotty999

V - Verve


----------



## Gr3iz

W - War


----------



## dotty999

X - Xtacy


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Youngbloods


----------



## dotty999

Z - Zombies


----------



## Gr3iz

A - America


----------



## dotty999

B - Byrds


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## dotty999

D - Dakotas


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Edgar Winter Group


----------



## dotty999

F - Free


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Georgia Satellites


----------



## dotty999

H - Human League


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Iron Butterfly


----------



## dotty999

J - Jam


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kinks


----------



## HOBOcs

Led Zeppelin


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Moby Grape

Hey Jim!


----------



## dotty999

N - Nazareth


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Ohio Players


----------



## dotty999

P - Police


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Question Mark and the Mysterions

Hi there, lovely lady! Come here often? ;-)


----------



## dotty999

R - Rolling Stones

Hi sweet cheeks!


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Steppenwolf


----------



## dotty999

T - Troggs


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Ultimate Spinach


----------



## dotty999

V - Verve


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Warren Zevon


----------



## dotty999

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Youngbloods


----------



## dotty999

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Albert King


----------



## dotty999

B - Bread


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Craig Erickson Project


----------



## dotty999

D - Dakotas


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Eric Gales Band


----------



## dotty999

F - Free


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Georgia Satellites


----------



## dotty999

H - Hermans Hermits


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Ike & Tina Turner


----------



## dotty999

J - Jam


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kansas


----------



## dotty999

L - Love Affair


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Mott the Hoople


----------



## dotty999

N- New Order


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Oak Ridge Boys


----------



## dotty999

P - Police


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quicksilver Messenger ervice


----------



## dotty999

R - Rolling Stones


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Sir Lord Baltimore


----------



## dotty999

T - Troggs


----------



## Gr3iz

U - UFO


----------



## dotty999

V - Vipers


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Wishbone Ash


----------



## dotty999

xtc


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Youngbloods


----------



## dotty999

Z - zz top


----------



## Gr3iz

A - America


----------



## dotty999

B - Byrds


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Cat Stevens


----------



## dotty999

D - Dakotas


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Emerson Lake and Palmer


----------



## dotty999

F - Free


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Grateful Dead


----------



## dotty999

H - Honeycombs


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Isely Brothers


----------



## dotty999

J - The Jam


----------



## Gr3iz

K - King Crimson


----------



## HOBOcs

L - Los Lobo


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Mountain


----------



## dotty999

N - New Order


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Otis Redding


----------



## dotty999

P - Police


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quarterflash


----------



## HOBOcs

R - Rory Gallagher


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Supertramp


----------



## dotty999

T - Temptations


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Ultimate Spinach


----------



## dotty999

V - Verve


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Wishbone Ash


----------



## dotty999

X - XTC


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Young Rascals


----------



## dotty999

ZZ Top


----------



## Gr3iz

A - America


----------



## dotty999

B - Byrds


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## dotty999

Dave Clark five


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Edgar Winter Group


----------



## dotty999

F - Free


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Graywolf Blues Band


----------



## dotty999

H - Hermans Hermits


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Iron Butterfly


----------

